# Zombies...Day One: IC



## Felix1459 (Feb 5, 2010)

[URL]http://www.enworld.org/forum/talking-talk/271309-recruitment-zombies-day-one.html (Also OOC Thread)[/URL]http://Zombies...Day One: Recruitment & OOC​

[URL]http://www.enworld.org/forum/plots-places/271636-zombies-day-one-rg.html#post5079950​​[/URL]

*Introduction: The time is now. The city: Sacramento, California. The world is as you know it, technology is as is. The campaign will start with your character on day one. You'll be going through your daily routine when it happens...Zombies attack!!! It's up to you from there. Goal? Survival.*

*Also, just for fun, when you kill or elude a zombie feel free to add a Zombie Survival Rule that applies to the situation IE: Zombie rule #1 Cardio. These will of course be numbered in the order they happen.*

*ONGOING RULES OF SURVIVAL:*

*RULE #1: CARDIO.*
*RULE #2: COLLECT USEFUL ITEMS WHEN YOU CAN.*
*RULE #3: SHOOT FIRST, ASK QUESTIONS LATER.*
*RULE #4: DON'T COME BETWEEN A MAN AND HIS BREAKFAST.*
*RULE #5: DOUBLE TAP.*
*RULE #6: ALWAYS TAKE THE HIGH GROUND.*
*RULE #7: DON'T FORGET SEATBELTS.*
*RULE #8: AVOID THE ROADS.*
*RULE #9: CUTTING THEM IN HALVESHALVES IS THEIR WEAK POINT.*
*RULE #10: ALWAYS HAVE GOOD MUSIC ON HAND.*
*RULE #11: NEVER GIVE UP YOUR HUMANITY.*
*RULE #12: NEVER OUTGUN, WHEN YOU CAN OUTRUN.*
*RULE #13: SCREAMING OUT LOUD TO THE MINDLESS ZOMBIES EASES THE BURDEN OF THE HEART.*


----------



## Felix1459 (Feb 5, 2010)

*Day One...*

*=====Jack the Lumber Jack=====*​You woke up this morning...the power was out. Weird. You look at your watch and see that it's 5:00 am. Normally this woukd have worried you but they told you to come in at 7:00 am today instead of your normal 5:00 am start time. You laugh to yourself because your body knows you should be working. You get dressed and grab your work gear and stop at Pinky's Place: One Stop Shop & Gas N' Gulp Diner, a spot you frequent after work normally but since it was only 5:45 am...you had some time to kill. The Diner was relatively empty and you got your food quickly. You finish eating and take a sip of your water when you hear a scream outside. This scream cuts right through the refular noises of this truck stop. You look to your left and see an overweight truck driver come out from behind his truck, his hand is on his neck and it's bleeding profusely. Suddenly he is tackled from behind and another man pounds on his head from behind. ***RULE #1: CARDIO***​*=====Jim "Max" Vance=====*​Jim woke up at 5:30 to get ready for the day, grabbing a light breakfast at home eventhough he could've simply walked across the street to Pinky's Place: One Stop Shop & Gas N' Gulp Diner but you'd spent too much time there yesterday looking through all the latest gun magazines. Maybe Pinky wouldn't be so annoyed if you bought one once in a while but you weren't exactly rolling in money...or you would be living in a stock piled cabin with plenty of ammo and a bomb shelter like you had originally planned. You grab a quick shower, before sitting at your trusty computer and check the time: 6:00 am - Perfect. Time to begin your daily ritual of checking the online editions of the papers when you hear a blood curdling scream...you run to the window, look outside and see an overweight truck driver, his hand is on his neck. Suddenly he is tackled from behind and another man pounds on his head from behind. ***RULE #1: CARDIO***​*=====Ronald Sidenblad=====*​The last person you had hitched a ride with dropped you of here at Pinky's Place: One Stop Shop & Gas N' Gulp Diner last night. You had just sat there sleeping between cups of coffee all night. You're pretty sure the waitress has already called the cops to "ask you to leave" because you are loitering...but you did purchase the cup of coffee...you see a man who seems to be a woodsman and some other truckers. You take a sip of your coffee when you hear a scream outside. This scream cuts right through the refular noises of this truck stop. You look to your right and see an overweight truck driver come out from behind his truck, his hand is on his neck and it's bleeding profusely. Suddenly he is tackled from behind and another man pounds on his head from behind. ***RULE #1: CARDIO***​


----------



## Mark Chance (Feb 5, 2010)

Felix1459 said:


> You look to your right and see an overweight truck driver come out from behind his truck, his hand is on his neck and it's bleeding profusely. Suddenly he is tackled from behind and another man pounds on his head from behind.




The scene jumps. It's night in Fallujah. Hot, dry. Dust seems to hang in the air as if weightless. Then, the darkness is exploded by flashes and pops and fire and....

"Holy crap!" Ronald screams, instinctively grabbing the steak knife off the place setting. He's back in the truck stop, watching a man get curb stomped outside in the parking lot.


----------



## Felix1459 (Feb 5, 2010)

*=====Jeff Fisher=====*​You get up in the morning and get ready to go to work. The normal stuff goes on, you shower, you shave have a bagel and fill up your travel coffee mug. You get into your patrol car and hit the garage door button. "I can't beleive I get paid to do this..." you tell yourself as you look in the rearview mirror. You start driving the hour long trek to get into Sacramento. You chose to live out here because you didn't beleive in playing where you worked. About halfway there you receive a call from dispatch asking you to stop by Pinky's Place to check on a loiterer. It's just a mile ahead and you start to wonder if you should turn your lights on or just continue as is...​


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 5, 2010)

*Jeff Fisher*



"152 clear. Enroute."  Jeff never minded taking a call before they all gathered for squad, just gave him an early morning story the others didn't know about.  _"I hope it turns out to be a 'fun' day."_  Without much of a thought, he drives straight to Pinky's, faster than he should but not fast enough to warrant driving through hot.  

**when he gets there**

"152 to comm center."
"152 go ahead."
"I'm 10-97.  Who's the RP?"

Either dispatch didn't answer or he just didn't care enough to listen.  Before getting out of the car, he tries to pick out the subject of the call.


----------



## Felix1459 (Feb 6, 2010)

*=====Jeff Fisher=====*​
As you here the dispatcher tell you the reporting party is a waitress inside of Pinky's and the loiterer is a man who's been there all night... You stop listening when you see a man on top of another mans back, pounding in the back of his skull with his fists. There is blood everywhere and the second man brings his hands up and starts licking off the blood. 

*=====Ronald Sidenblad=====
=====Jim "Max" Vance=====
=====Jack the Lumberjack=====*​
You all see the Police car pull up and the Police Officer steps out. You all see that the second man brings his hands up and starts licking off the blood. Jack you see one of the other occupants if the restuarant grab a steak knife off the counter in a hurried motion (Ronald). 

[sblock=OOC OnlytheStrong act on this surprise round and then roll initiative. All others roll it if and when you exit the buildings.[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Feb 6, 2010)

Felix1459 said:


> *=====Jim "Max" Vance=====*​Jim woke up at 5:30 to get ready for the day, grabbing a light breakfast at home eventhough he could've simply walked across the street to Pinky's Place: One Stop Shop & Gas N' Gulp Diner but you'd spent too much time there yesterday looking through all the latest gun magazines. Maybe Pinky wouldn't be so annoyed if you bought one once in a while but you weren't exactly rolling in money...or you would be living in a stock piled cabin with plenty of ammo and a bomb shelter like you had originally planned. You grab a quick shower, before sitting at your trusty computer and check the time: 6:00 am - Perfect. Time to begin your daily ritual of checking the online editions of the papers when you hear a blood curdling scream...you run to the window, look outside and see an overweight truck driver, his hand is on his neck. Suddenly he is tackled from behind and another man pounds on his head from behind. ***RULE #1: CARDIO***​




Jim looks on the scene in disbelief, he was unsure what was happening below, there had been one too many 'false alarms' that he'd been involved in and the police had warned him next time they'd press charges and that would keep him from his guns. Jim looked around at the spartan apartment that he stayed in, taking a mental note of his weapons, pack, and bike. Deciding it's better safe then dead, Jim goes and checks his 'bug out bag' or BOB as he called it. He takes his katana from the wall and straps it too his back as well as the sidearm, a well made Glock17, to his hip. Jim then runs back to the window to keep an eye on the happenings below, while strapping on his sturdy hiking boots, just in case.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 6, 2010)

Jeff pulls his Glock 17 and takes carefull aim at the man.  "This is Sgt. Fisher of the Sacramento police department, I'm only going to tell you one time to stop what your doing, lay face down on the ground and put your hands behind your head."  He moves carefully around the man, keeping a safe distance.  He wanted to see this man's face before he put a bullet through it.


[sblock=ooc/action]

If the man does not stop....

1d20+3=6, 2d6=9 woot for a freakin miss...

[/sblock]


----------



## Felix1459 (Feb 7, 2010)

*=====Jeff Fisher=====*​ 
You move around the man and you he looks up at you and his eyes aren't right...they're dark with a slight yellow hue to them. He rips part of the mans brain out as he snarls at you. You are slightly off put by this as you fire, you miss...(uh...warning shot I guess).

[sblock=OOC]_Roll Initiative_[/sblock]

*=====Jim "Max" Vance=====*​ 
You get your things collected and get bck to the window in time to see the Officer fire a shot at the other man and miss. Looks like he's taking this threatseriously.


----------



## Felix1459 (Feb 7, 2010)

*=====Dirk Winchester=====*​You wake up to a gunshot outside. Where you grew up in Texas it wasn't unusual to hear gunfire, but never this early. You look over and see it's  little after 6:00 am and you know the shot came from across the street from this motel you pulled into last night. You were headed to shoot a stunt for a new TV Pilot out in Sacramento and were too tired to ga any further last night and checked into this nowhere town. Looks like this town just got more excitung...​


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 7, 2010)

"What the...?"  Jeff grabs at his radio, "152 comm center.  Shots fired at my location.  Requesting backup."  He fires again.

[sblock=ooc]

1d20+3=13, 1d20+3=16, 2d6=8

Init: 13

Standard Action:  Fire at the biting mean guy... 16 to hit,  damage 8 if it hits

Move:  Begin slowly backing toward the patrol unit...  [/sblock]


----------



## Felix1459 (Feb 8, 2010)

*=====Jeff Fisher=====*​
The man with blood on his fists stands up and snarls at you as blood drips from his fists. He takes a step forward and you fire a shot hitting the man square in the chest. He falls flat on his face with a loud thud.

*=====Jack the Lumberjack=====
=====Ronald Sidenblad=====
=====Jim "Max" Vance=====
=====Dirk Winchester=====*​
*Jack and Ronald:* You both hear the waitress screaming and the sound of a shotgun cocking behind you. 

*All:* You all see (from different angles) the Police Officer aim his Glock as the bloody fisted man stands up and snarls at you as blood drips from his fists. The bloody fisted man takes a step forward and the Officer fires a shot hitting the bloody fisted man square in the chest. He falls flat on his face with a loud thud as the Officer takes a step back towards his patrol car.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Feb 8, 2010)

"What in tarnation!" Dirk says as he rolls out of bed, so far that he lands face first on the floor "What does a man gotta do ta get sum sleep around here?" Dirk proceds to reach under his bed to get his shotgun that he hides underneath every bed that he sleeps on. He walks towards the window while loading it. "I might jus' have to sha' tha' punk what a real gun looks like." Dirk mutters as he goes to look out of the window. He lowers his gun when he sees what was happening outside. He quickly puts on his clothes, pausing slightly when he has t chose between Lynrd Skynrd tour tee-shirt or a vintage Almond Brothers tee shirt. he quickly grabs his jean jacket and runs down staris.

"What in the hell is going on out here? You can't jus' start shooting all over tah place, 'specially when I'm sleeping. Now one o ya betta start esplainin?" Dirk says as he kicks the door open to the motel and walks out with his shotgun in hand.


----------



## Mark Chance (Feb 9, 2010)

Ronald turns away from the window, tucking the steak knife into his coat pocket. He looks at the waitress.

"Ma'am," he says sharply. "Ma'am, show me where your first aid kit is. Those men out there need help."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 9, 2010)

Jack was stunned. Never he saw such act of bloodthirsty before. He shakes it off from his mind, Jenny was screaming. Jack loved the coffee that girl prepared, although most there though it was truck oil. To Jack, it remind him of his days at the farm, and the smell of his chain-saw's gas at the same time. He goes inside, to check on Jenny
*"Oi, Jenny, where 'r ya lass?"* he says brutishly.


----------



## renau1g (Feb 9, 2010)

Jim looked out the window in stunned disbelief. Here it was, right in front of him and he stood there paralyzed for a moment. He struggled with the right thing to do. He could shoot from up here and likely take out the zombie, he was sue it was one now, but the cop might not understand and he certainly couldn't afford to be arrested right now. The zombie afficiando now ran to his gun cabinet, unlocking it and quickly grabbing his rifle and shotgun, one over each shoulder. He probably looked like a lunatic, with a sword, rifle, shotgun and pistol, but he knew the alternatives. He'd trained for long distance travel with this gear on so the weight wasn't a huge hinderance for him. He moved back to the window and began loading the firearms.


----------



## Felix1459 (Feb 9, 2010)

*=====Jeff Fisher, Dirk Winchester=====*​ 
*Jeff:* *"Comm center 152 copies shots fired at your 20..."* More radio traffice drones on as the comm repeats your locattion and broadcasts on all frequencies, sending the nearest units towards your location. You don't hear any of these nor the other units acknowladging the call and radioing in their responses...your attention is focused now on the sudden sound across the street as you hear a loud crash when the door gets kicked open and you see a man toting a shotgun coming towards you and screaming...you fail to hear whatever he's saying, all you see is the man and the shotgun, but mostly the shotgun.​ 
*Dirk: *Now that you're on the ground level you see the carnage of the scene in front of you. The Officer turns to you, his gun still aimed back towards the fallen bloodied man. You notice the chevrons on his arm and recognize that he is a Sergeant and his attention is now on you. What the Sergeant doesn't seem to notice is that the bloodied man has gotten up behind him...how is this possible? [sblock=OOC]Roll Initiative[/sblock]​ 
*=====Ronald Sidenblad, Jack the Lumberjack=====*​ 
*Ronald:* As you ask the waitress about the first aid kit a skinny man, obviously the cook, walks passed you as he finishes loading his shotgun and says *"It's right there behind the register"* without slowing down from his route to the door. Once at the door he stops and surveys the scene and then yells back *"Just get her a glass of water Jack, quiet her down, I need to know what's going on out there."*​ 
*Jack: *Jenny is screaming at the top of her lungs, you here the man in the corner ask about a first aid kit and you see Pinky walk towards the door loading his shotgun. Pinky says something to the man but Jenny screams as he does so you don't hear what the exchange. *"Just get her a glass of water Jack, I need to know what's going on out there*" Pinky yells back at you over his shoulder. As you approach Jenny she stops screaming, the coffee you love so much now a pool of brown liquid and shatterred glass at her feet.​ 
*=====Jim "Max" Vance"=====*​ 
*Jim*: You finish loading your weapons (guess all that practice paid off) and you see that there is now two men out there, the cop and another man in a jean jacket, toting a shotgun.​


----------



## Mark Chance (Feb 9, 2010)

Felix1459 said:


> As you ask the waitress about the first aid kit a skinny man, obviously the cook, walks passed you as he finishes loading his shotgun and says *"It's right there behind the register"* without slowing down from his route to the door. Once at the door he stops and surveys the scene and then yells back *"Just get her a glass of water Jack, quiet her down, I need to know what's going on out there."*




"Thanks," Ronald says, sliding around behind the register to grab the kit. "Uh, sir. Don't go out there with that weapon. You're liable to take fire."

There is something heavy in these words, as if weighted with unwelcome experience.

[sblock=Rule 2]
Collect useful items when you can.

Useful item inventory: steak knife, first aid kit.


[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 9, 2010)

*"Alright."* states Jack as he takes Jenny around his massive arms and pats her head, like if she was some sort of farm animal *"Easy there, Jack's here, nothing bad will happen."*


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Feb 9, 2010)

"Hey, parner! You got a boogie on your tail!" Dirk says as he lines up a shot at the man behind him but hesitates because he doesn't want to shoot someone and then get taken in, that would mean that he would miss the complmentary danish at the motel and he wants his danish.

[sblock]
Intiative:1d20+3=9[/sblock]


----------



## Felix1459 (Feb 9, 2010)

*=====Jeff Fisher & Dirk Winchester=====*​ 
*Jeff:* Initiative goes to you.

*Dirk: *Your action is next after Jeff.​ 

*=====Ronald Sidenblad, Jack the Lumberjack, Pinky & Jenny===*​ 
*Ronald: *As you look down and grab the first aid kit you see a .44 Magnum on the same shelf with a couple speed loaders next to it. The cook yells back *"Thanks for the info, friend...coffee on me..."*​ 
*Jack: *As you here the exchange between the man and Pinky you hear Jenny says in almost a whisper "Looks like the coffee's on me..." At least she hasn't lost her sense of humor. "Thanks Jack, I'm glad you were here this morning...aren't you normally at work by now?"​


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 9, 2010)

*"New job new schledule. I'm thikning on spending my spare time here. Almost two hours. We'll keep up later Jenny, stay where I can see you, I'll try to get Pinky safe, he seems to have lost his mind, there is a cop outside and he have just run there with a shotgun. 
Catch ya up later pretty" *says the hulk, releasing Jenny, and running after Pinky.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 9, 2010)

Fisher ducks behind the hood of his car, his 9mm suddenly seeming like it's not quite enough.  "Drop your weapon!  I will _not_ tell you again! Drop it now!"  The man's words didn't matter to Jeff, only the instrument of death in the man's hands did.  Sgt. Fisher takes aim, but holds off his shot. 

[sblock=whelp... this could be interesting]

I'd like to have Sgt. Fisher take cover behind his car... which I think would move the car between him and the um... other guy too.  Not sure if I need a roll or not for that.  He wants a bigger gun, but I don't see him making the move to get it.  He would have to lose his cover. [/sblock]


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Feb 9, 2010)

*RULE #3: Shoot First, Ask Questions Later*

Dirk walks straight towards the man who is incredibly bloodied and lines his shotgun right at the man. "Eh, buddy" Dirk yells at the bloodied man who seems to be causing all of the trouble,"'Ere is a little souvnir fra me ta you." Dirk then fires at the man catching him square on the chest causing him to stumble to the ground. After that Dirk looks at the officer, drops his gun, and then walks over to the man he just downed. He kneels down and looks at him "And tha' is why, ya don't come 'tween Dirk Winchester an' 'is complimentary Danish."

*RULE #4: Don't Come Between a Man and His Breakfast*

[sblock]
Attack Roll & Damage:1d20+3=21, 2d8=9[/sblock]


----------



## Felix1459 (Feb 10, 2010)

*=====Jeff Fisher & Dirk Winchester=====*​ 
*Jeff: *You duck behind the car, putting the engine block between you and the shotgun toting man. You see him fire at the bloodied man who had apparently gotten back up unbeknowst to you...the man drops the gun as the bloodied man falls to the ground. The man leans down and says something to the bloodied man and the bloodied man lunges forward, Zombie lunge and slam. (1d20+1=12, 1d6=1) The bloodied man gets up yet again with a snarl. [sblock=OOC]I'm going to let you go at this point as a readied action since you didn't act within the round.[/sblock]

*Dirk*: As you lean down and finish your sentence the bloodied man lunges at you with a snarl and slams the ground next to you.

*=====Jack the Lumberjack, Ronald Sidenblad, Jenny & Pinky*=====​ 
*All: *You all hear a second shot, a shotgun blast this time. Pinky says *"I can't see what's going on...I gotta get out there...that wasn't the cop shooting...he's outnumbered...oh God...what's going on here." *Jenny goes and grabs the broom and starts sweeping the area where she dropped the coffee.

*=====Jim "Max" Vance=====*​ 
*Jim: *You see the man toting a shotgun stroll out and the Officer turns his attention to him...the exact reason why Jim didn't just stroll out there. He watches the exchange and sees the "Zombie" fall again. The man drops his shotgun and leans down towards the fallen "Zombie." Fool...doesn't he know the basic rules of surviving a Zombie attack? The "Zombie" does exactly what Jim expected it to do as it lunges towards the other man...

*=====Courtney Tuber=====*​ 
*Courtney: *Driving north from Sacramento towards the woods to go hunting, gear loaded in his truck. The thrill of the upcoming hunt keeping him awake like no coffee could. He knew there was a truck stop up ahead with an attractive waitress, Jessie or Jenny or something or other...nasty coffee but she was worth stopping for. Just then he heard a shot up ahead. His foot came of the gas pedal. He then heard a second shot and then heard a loud thump as his truck jolted up. Oh man, hope that was a deer.


----------



## renau1g (Feb 10, 2010)

Taking a deep breath, Jim decides he has to do something, after all not everyone believed in zombies. He opened his window, took aim with his Winchester hunting rifle, as he had so many times before at the range, and with expert skill fired a shot from the rifle. The bullet traveled true. 

[sblock=ooc]
Not sure if he can aim for the head, but if so he will.

vs ac; dmg (1d20 4=22,  2d10=18) I sure hope that hits...if not, Max turns his shotgun on himself . 

Init: init (1d20 3=20) [/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 10, 2010)

*"Get in here old man. If something happens you got to protect Jenny. If not I will personally teach you a lesson." *Shouts Jack at Pinky, grabbing his chainsaw, as he finds his way to the entrance, pushing the cook inside the building, and shuting the door closed behind himself.


----------



## Felix1459 (Feb 10, 2010)

*=====Jim "Max" Vance, Jeff Fisher & Dirk Winchester=====*​ 

*Jim: *Your shot rings true. As the Zombie lunges forward, toward the man who was toting the shotgun, your bullet hits it in the head, sending pieces of it everywhere. *RULE #5: DOUBLE TAP* & *RULE #6: ALWAYS TAKE THE HIGH GROUND.*

*Dirk: *The head of the bloodied man who was lunging forward and snarling explodes into pieces...then you hear the shot go off...from the motel behind you.

*Jeff: *You see the events unfold as listed above.

[sblock=OOC]If you could...roll initiative first next time...thanks.[/sblock]

*=====Jack the Lumberjack, Ronald Sidenblad, Jenny & Pinky*=====​ 
*Jack: *You succesfully push Pinky back into the Diner and he mutters...*"You're right Jack...I don't know what I was thinking..."* He turns to Jenny *"Stop that hun, that's the least of our concerns right now." "Sorry Pinky...it's just nerves." *They all stop as they hear the next shot. Jack sees the muzzle flash cut through the morning darkness from the motel across the way, the head of the bloodied man explode and you hear the shot ring out. [sblock=OOC]Roll Initiative[/sblock]

*Ronald*: You hear the exchange between the hulk of a man and Pinky and then between Pinky and Jenny. Different people react to stress differently I guess...You see the man Pinky had called "Jack" steps outside, chainsaw in hand.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 10, 2010)

The booming voice of Jack could be heard all around. *"Stop the shooting at once! What's happening in 'ere? There are innocent people inside the diner place, you'll miss a bullet and kill someone there. If that happen I'll personally cut the responsible in two like a tree, and not with this." *Jack shakes the chainsaw in the air, the thing weights a considerable amount of kilograms.


----------



## Mark Chance (Feb 10, 2010)

Ronald tears his eyes away from .44 Magnum. That's a road he's not ready to go down again. First aid kit tucked under his arm, his moves past Pinky to the windows to the side of the door to get a better look at the parking lot.

_Too many gunshots, and now a chainsaw. Seriously? What the hell is going on out there?_


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 10, 2010)

Courtney's foot stomped on the brakes, pushing the old pedal near to the worn floor. The truck skidded in a controlled stop, drifting a little to the right, as the college student's heart thudded loud and fast in his chest. 

"Oh god," he muttered as he unlatched his seat-belt and opened his car door, his lit cigarette forgotten on his lips. His first thought jumped to the hopeful deer he hit. The second thought was to his truck. It'd been through some scraps before, but this was sure to hurt his bumper, radiator, god knows.

As he walked around his car to investigate, he could feel the weight of his holster and the Desert Eagle it contained underneath his left armpit, ready to put the poor doe out of its misery should the need arise.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 10, 2010)

Jeff hustles around to the rear of his vehicle, holstering his 9mm and pulling the M4 carbine.  "Everyone drop your weapons NOW!"  He was more than alittle overwhelmed at the whole situation, and wished his backup would hurry the hell up.  "Whoever doesn't drop their weapon ends up laying on the ground next to those two got it?"


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Feb 10, 2010)

"Gad damnit, thanks crackshot na I'm covered in giblets," Dirk says as hestarts wipeing himself clean of the remenants of the mans head "An why yellin' at me? Louise is already on the ground an I ain't got no oter weapon on me. So if ya don't give mind I'm going to get my gad damned danish, is that affrimative" Dirk says as he begins to turn around to go inside. Suddenly a huge man burst out of the diner on the otherside of the road making Dirk spin around grab his gun and point. "HOW MAN DAMNED PEOPLE DO A GUY NEED TA SHOOT TA GET A DAMNED DANISH!!!" Dirk yells as his right eye begins to twitch as he finally is set to blow his lid at the constant interuptions. {The way things are going I might as well make plans for lunch} Dirk thinks to himself while aiming at this massive amn with a chainsaw


----------



## Felix1459 (Feb 11, 2010)

*=====Courtney Tuber=====*​ 
*Courtney:* As you walk to the front of the truck you are surprised to see a snarling man instead of a deer...he's bloody and look feral...he seems to be getting ready to strike at you...

*=====Jim "Max" Vance, Jeff Fisher, Dirk Winchester =====*
*=====& Jack the Lumberjack=====*​ 
*All:* As you all prepare for what seems to be a Mexican stand off a station wagon comes squeling around the corner and crashes.

*=====Ronald Sidenblad, Jenny & Pinky=====*​ 
*Ronald:* You see a very tense situation brewing outside...then you see a station wagon come screeching around the corner and crashes into the side of the motel.


----------



## renau1g (Feb 11, 2010)

Jim will add one more round to the chamber of his rifle, grab his weapons/pack and begin heading downstairs. He draws his katana in one hand and his glock in the other as he moves towards the staircase.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 11, 2010)

Jack grith teeth. The chainsaw was not running, so he hangs it from the strap. *"Stop your mumbling, lets see if there's someone hurt in that"* with that, the hulk trots towards the accident.


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 11, 2010)

Courtney takes a quick step back, his hands up in a defensive posture. He hit this guy, more like ran him over, he should be dead. He hit some guy! And now this guy, all dead and gross and mangled, was looking like he was gonna attack him. Without waiting around to trade blows, Courtney double times back into his car, hoping to lock the door and speed off down the road before the roadkill can do anything.

He'll just say he hit a deer or something, just a deer. He saw it limp off into the woods. That's a good story!


----------



## Felix1459 (Feb 11, 2010)

*=====Courtney Tuber=====*​ 
You hop hack in your car and drive forward. You here an impact to the left rear of your car and continue down the road. As you approach the truck stop and diner you see another car turn sharply to the left and crash into the side of the motel. You see some people jump out of the back of the station wagon and within the same parking lot you see a cop and some men standing in the parking lot.

*=====Jim "Max" Vance=====*​ 
As you make your way down the hallway you see a body fly through the doorway as you hear the crash to your right. The body bounces off the wall and lands face down. It's a female, teenager, wearing a cheerleaders outfit.

*=====Jeff Fisher=====*
*=====Dirk Winchester=====*
*=====Jack the Lumberjack=====*​ 
*Jeff:* Your radio goes off "Sarge...their are shootings being reported all over the county. Back up is tied up. I don't know what the hell is going on here...but we have over 25 shootings in the last two minutes and we think one of our radio towers was knocked out...we don't know if this was a terrorist attack or what? For right now just find a place to hold up until we can straighten this out. That comes straight from the Captain." 

*Dirk:* From your vantage point you can see two men exiting the station wagon. They're bloodied, snarling and begin moving towards you.

*Jack:* You see from your vantage point that three people; two men on the right and one woman from the left side get out of station wagon. They are all snarling and bloody. The two men start heading towards the Officer and the shotgun toting man.

[sblock=OOC] Roll Initiative. [/sblock]

*=====Ronald Sidenblad=====*
*=====Pinky & Jenny=====*​ 
*Ronald:* "Lock the back doors now Jenny! And wake Jay up...how he could sleep through all this is beyond me." Pinky yells back at Jenny. He then looks over at you and says *"You some sort of Doctor or something?"*

*=====Shawn Smith=====*​ 
Coming back from Tahoe in the morning seemed like a good idea last night. Not so much now. Your tired but the wind in your face helps. You see headlights suddenly approaching you from behind. It doesn't seem to be slowing. It swerves and passes you before turning left and crashing. You see headlights approaching fro the other direction too. Did that really just happen?


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Feb 11, 2010)

"Srry big fellar, didn't mean anyting by poinin' Louise at ya. I'm just not most pleaseant feller when I got nothing in the tank" Dirk says as with a big grin while he rests his shotgun on his shoulder and pats his slight beer belly to make his point clear. When the station wagon pulls up and the two men who resembled the one who took a swipe at Dirk come out of the car "Freaks 're comin' out a da' wood work like wasps on a sunday dinner. Oh well, gives my old girl a good work out." Dirk says with a smirk as he brings his shotgun on sight with the new "freaks"


[sblock]
Intiative:1d20+3=12[/sblock]


----------



## Felix1459 (Feb 11, 2010)

[sblock=OOC @ Frozen Messiah: The incident with Courtney and the truck happens further south on the road and you don't see that happen. You do see the station wagon crash and at this point you can see the headlights of the truck approaching from the south and the single headlight of the motorcycle approaching from the south.[/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 12, 2010)

"Clear." Jeff half moans into his radio.  _"Well this if effing great.  What the hell am I supposed to do out here by myself?"_

The crash temporarily steals his thoughts, he hops into his cruiser and moves toward the wrecks.

[sblock=ooc]
1d20+3=10[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 12, 2010)

Jack stumbles forward, but doesn't seem to catch up with wath is happening around him. Instinctively he reaches for his trusty axe, but finds his new chainsaw. 


Init: 2 Holly cow


----------



## renau1g (Feb 12, 2010)

Jim stands carefully down the hall from the cheerleader, waiting, breathing hard as he aims with his Glock at the prone form.


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 12, 2010)

Courtney slams on his brakes yet again as the station wagon cuts off his path and wreaks havoc on the motel exterior. Then that's when the people poured out of it, the people like the guy he hit back there. He stayed in his car, the radio switching to the emergency broadcast beeps. Quickly, instinctively, Courtney reached down and turned off the radio to avoid the annoyance of hearing that noise, but when he did, he was greeted by the deathly silence that only the screams and groans of pained agony can bring. Then the shouted, panicked voices of men, men with guns, he could see, and a chainsaw.

Subtly, he locks his door, then reaches around his seat as he unzips his hunting back, pulling out his shotgun, just in case. This was weird. This was all very weird.

It was then he noticed the bodies on the ground, near a truck, one missing a head. "What the hell is going on here?" he said to himself, in disbelief.


----------



## Mark Chance (Feb 12, 2010)

"Stay inside," Ronald says, tucking the first aid kit under his arm, thinking that what he really needs is an entire trauma unit. He slides through the front door, cautiously surveying the scene, one hand raised to show he's unarmed. "I'm a medic," he says loudly. "I'm a medic."


----------



## Felix1459 (Feb 12, 2010)

*=====Jeff Fisher=====
=====Dirk Winchester=====
=====Jack the Lumberjack=====
======Ronald Sidenblad=====
=====Courtney Tuber=====*​*

Dirk:* You see the two men start running in your direction.

*Jeff:* You get in your car and see the two men running in your direction.

*Jack: * You see the two men start running towards the Officer and the shotgun toting man, the Officer jumps into his patrol car as the other man starts training his shotgun on the two men. You see the woman who jumped out move towards the front of the station wagon.

*Ronald:* As you exit you see all their attentions have turned to the two men running toward them now. [sblock=OOC]Roll Initiative[/sblock]

*Courtney:* Your shotgun in hand you see that the men start running towards the men in the parking lot and the woman smashes the drivers window of the station wagon and sticks her upper body into the wagon. [sblock=OOC]Roll Initiative[/sblock]


*=====Jim "Max" Vance=====*​*

Jim:* The young girl groans and slowly attempts to get up "Help......me.....please..." She manages to get out before dropping down to the ground again. You then hear a window smash to the right, on the other side of the hole in the wall.


----------



## Mark Chance (Feb 12, 2010)

Felix1459 said:


> *Ronald:* As you exit you see all their attentions have turned to the two men running toward them now.




[sblock=Initiative]
1d20+2=5
[/sblock]

_This doesn't make any sense. Seriously whiskey tango foxtrot. Drugs? PCP or meth, maybe?_


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 12, 2010)

Courtney Tuber
Initiative of 20.
HP: 10 - Defense: 17

Courtney's eyes widen as he sees the crash "victims" run crazed and bloodied toward the others in the parking lot and the woman smash a window and then dive through it. This was sooo not normal!

Putting the shotgun in his lap, he lays on his horn and starts flashing his brights repeatedly. He wasn't sure what the hell he was planning on doing if this drew their attention, but the way they moved, the way they ignored their injuries like they were in shock, or on cocaine or god knows.

MEEEEEEEEEP MEEP MEEP MEEEEEEEEEEEEEP MEEEEEEEEEEEP

With one hand blaring on his horn and the other flashing his brights, Courtney hoped it drew their attention enough to let the police officers or something or someone take care of them. He had no clue what he was doing. None.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 12, 2010)

Jack's simple mind was completly overide by some primal natural self conservation anti-zombie program, carved deep into his genes. Wielding his chanisaw wildly, he runs towards the corpses assulting the police car.

He misses his attack, and quickly made another targeting to other creature, this time the saw cuts right through.

_Attack1: 10 for 15 dmg
Attack2: 18 for 9 dmg_


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Feb 12, 2010)

"Whooo doggy, we goin to be doin' a little bit a skeet shootin, ha ha!" Dirk yells as he aims at the new targets. The buck shot spray was barely touches the new target not even stopping their stride due to Dirk's slightly twitchy trigger finger which pulled a little sooner than he would have liked. After the shot Dirk turns and moves towards the police car with a little bit of a smirk on his face.

[sblock]
Attack and Damage:1d20+3=7, 2d8=11[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 15, 2010)

Felix1459 said:


> ...
> *=====Shawn Smith=====*​
> Coming back from Tahoe in the morning seemed like a good idea last night. Not so much now. Your tired but the wind in your face helps. You see headlights suddenly approaching you from behind. It doesn't seem to be slowing. It swerves and passes you before turning left and crashing. You see headlights approaching fro the other direction too. Did that really just happen?



"D@mn, are they drunk or me?" Shawn curses as he tries to avoid collision with the car. As he passes the other car, he sees that the drivers head is splattered on the tree.


*RULE #7: DON'T FORGET SEATBELTS.*
*RULE #8: AVOID THE ROADS.*


----------



## Felix1459 (Feb 18, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]Let's take a note from ethandrew and list Init, HP and Defense...don't know why I didn't think of that sooner[/sblock]

*=====Courtney Tuber=====*
*=====Dirk Winchester=====*
*=====Jeff Fisher=====*
*=====Ronald Sidenblad=====*
*=====Jack the Lumberjack=====*​ 
*Courtney:* When you honk you attract the attention of these bloodied men and they start running towards you.[sblock=OOC]You then see the actions below occur except for Ronald because the patrol car is in the way[/sblock]

*Dirk:* Your shot goes wide as you hear a horn honk to your left and one of the bloodied men that had turned towards the sound of the horn turns back towards you. 

*Jeff:* You hear a horn behind you and see that both bloodied men turn towards the sound, you then hear a shotgun go off in front off you and notice as one of the bloodied men turn back towards you.

*Ronald:* You look down and see there is nothing you can do for either of the bloodied men who've already been shot. You hear honking to your left and then a shotgun go off near you and see that one of the second set of bloodied men turns towards you as the other charges off to the left.

*Jack* You charge towards the the men, hear some honking from your left and a shotgun blast from behind, both of the men turn towards the horn and one turns back towards you after the shotgun blast. You wind up and miss with your chainsaw. [sblock=OOC]Your second attack will be in the next round since you only have one attack[/sblock]

*=====Jim "Max" Vance=====*​ 
*Jim:* You then see a woman, bloodied and feral jump into the hallway, behind the cheerleader. She turns and looks down at her raising both fists as if to crush her. [sblock=OOC]Your move[/sblock]

*=====Shawn Smith=====*​ 
*Shawn:* You hear another crash around the corner ahead. You then hear some honking, followed closely by a shotgun blast.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 19, 2010)

Shawn (HP:13/13 - AC:15 - Fort:+4 - Reflex:+2 - Will:+2)



Felix1459 said:


> *=====Shawn Smith=====*​
> *Shawn:* You hear another crash around the corner ahead. You then hear some honking, followed closely by a shotgun blast.




Shawn curses and tries to discern the direction of the shots.


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 19, 2010)

Courtney Tuber
Initiative of 20.
HP: 10 - Defense: 17

The two bloodied men turned to face him, with one peeling off quickly leaving only a lone man. He didn't look right, still, his initial suspicions paving way to unnerved concern. For a split second he contemplated running this guy over, but his truck had already been through enough.

Witnessing the shotgun blasts from the non-police officers and the officer's ambivalence to the massive amounts of violence, Courtney opted for a more subtle approach. He rolled his window down, and perched his shotgun, barrel first, right where some crazy bloody man might put their head, should a crazy bloody man have the urge to put their head through Courtney's window.

Now all he needed was the opportunity, which was quickly approaching, and he would, without hesitation, blast that lunatic skyhigh before it attempted to tear anyone else apart.

Delaying action until the zombie appears at the window
Shotgun Blast attack of 13 dealing 9 damage.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 19, 2010)

Jack continues his frenzied assault on the zombies, like a mad bear with a chainsaw.


----------



## Felix1459 (Feb 19, 2010)

*=====Courtney Tuber======*​*
The bloodied man approaches your window and raises his arm as if to strike you. Without hesitation you fire your shotgun as the bloodied man snarls at you. The blast rips through his torso and his lower body seems to fall off. The bloodied man starts to fall but catches itself on the door of your truck and begins lifts itself back up while punching at you. The bloodied man misses you as you lean to the right but his punch breaks the back window of your truck.

=====Shawn Smith=====​
Shawn: You reach an intersection and look to your right. What you see a bloodied man jump onto the side of a truck and wind up to punch it. Suddenly another shotgun blast goes off and you watch as the bloodied man's lower body flies away in a spectacular bloody mess...but the bloodied man catches himself on the door and pulls himself up and punches into the truck. You see that his fist comes out of the back of the trucks rear window. You also see a police car up ahead, a man charging another man holding a chainsaw and a man brandishing both a shotgun and a smile.*


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 19, 2010)

I know I'm jumping the gun a bit, since other's haven't posted, but I'm not usually very active over the weekends, so I figured I'd get this out of the way.

Courtney Tuber
Initiative of 20
HP: 10 - Defense: 17

Courtney dodges the wayward fist and turns his head as he hears the crash of glass coming from behind his head, "You Motherfu-" he calls out as the last bit of his shout is drowned out by another blast from his shotgun, aimed at the head of the now half-man climbing up his door.

Attack on the disembodied zombie-head. Attack of 15 for a whopping 3 damage. Wow. Nice damage rolling Invisible Castle.


----------



## renau1g (Feb 19, 2010)

Felix1459 said:


> *=====Jim "Max" Vance=====*​
> *Jim:* You then see a woman, bloodied and feral jump into the hallway, behind the cheerleader. She turns and looks down at her raising both fists as if to crush her. [sblock=OOC]Your move[/sblock]




"Don't move cheerleader" Jim says calmly, leveling his Glock at the bloodied woman. He squeezes the trigger and with a loud sound, the gun goes off, the bullet streaking towards the other's head.

[sblock=ooc]
vs ac; dmg (1d20 5=19,  2d8=12) Take a shot at bloody gal, aim for head [/sblock]


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Feb 20, 2010)

"I dun think dat ya know who yer dealin' wit' rite 'ere, so I 'ill tell ya, cuz I'm such a nice guy" Dirk says as he cocks the shotgun for another shot "I am Dirk Winchester and if I ani't dead yet you ain't the man ta take me down!" Dirk then unloads another round at the zombie.

[sblock]
Attack and Damage:1d20+3=4, 2d8=9 it would seem that Invisible Castle has the hate out for all of us
[/sblock]


----------



## Felix1459 (Feb 21, 2010)

*=====Courtney Tuber=====
=====Dirk Winchester=====*​*

Courtney:* You level your shotgun and the bloodied man snarls at you as you fire the blast into his face. The bloodied man goes limp as he hangs from your door by his fist that is still through your rear window.

*Dirk:* You unload your shotgun at the zombie and blow one hell of a hole...in the car behind him. The zombie closes the distance.

*=====Jim "Max" Vance=====*​*
Jim:* Again your shot rings true as your bullet takes the head clean off the zombie chick in front of you. Now faced with a dilema...do you help the girl or leave her? What did the zombie survival guide say about the wounded?


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Feb 21, 2010)

"Well ta' heck with this!" Dirk says as he wheels around and bolts towards the police cruiser. "Move over sonny, I'm gonna show ya how a man drives" Dirk says as he pushes tries to push the cop over to the other seat so he can take the wheel.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 22, 2010)

Jeff tilts his head at the man rushing him.   "Stop where you are or I will drop you where you stand." he commands as he levels his glock.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 22, 2010)

Felix1459 said:


> ...
> *=====Shawn Smith=====*​*
> Shawn:* You reach an intersection and look to your right. What you see a bloodied man jump onto the side of a truck and wind up to punch it. Suddenly another shotgun blast goes off and you watch as the bloodied man's lower body flies away in a spectacular bloody mess...but the bloodied man catches himself on the door and pulls himself up and punches into the truck. You see that his fist comes out of the back of the trucks rear window. You also see a police car up ahead, a man charging another man holding a chainsaw and a man brandishing both a shotgun and a smile.




Shawn tries first to get out of the way. When he stops, his fingers searching for his baseball bat. "What the..."


----------



## Felix1459 (Feb 22, 2010)

*=====Jack the Lumberjack=====*​*
Jack:* Your second swing nails the zombie and blood starts to splatter everywhere. It is at this moment that you are glad they provided you with the top of the line chainsaw at work, complete with splatterguard for woodchips (but comes in handy for blocking everything else] As the two halves of the zombie fall at either side of your feet you turn and see the Officer aiming his weapon at the shotgun toting man who called himself 'Dirk Winchester.' You think you here another gunshot in the motel but are unsure over the steady hum of the chainsaw and the Officer yelling at Dirk.


----------



## Felix1459 (Feb 22, 2010)

*=====Shawn Smith=====*​*
Shawn:* Now you see as another shot goes off from inside the truck and the bloodied half-bodied man goes limp. Behind that the shotgun toting man fires his shotgun and misses the bloodied man he was aiming at and then he turns and opens the Police car door only to be stopped by coming face to bussiness end of the Officer's service weapon. Behind him you see a hulk of a man with a chainsaw literally saw the bloody man in half; the same bloodied man who the shotgun toting man had attempted to shoot. You also see behind all of this a man looking around from body to body holding a first aid kid and behind them a cook from the diner, at the door of his diner, holding a shotgun as well. Has the world gone mad?


----------



## Felix1459 (Feb 22, 2010)

*=====Ronald Sidenblad=====*​*
Ronald:* You see and hear all the aforementioned action take place.


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 22, 2010)

Courtney opens his car door and shakes it half open and half closed, again and again, hoping to dislodge the body from his door and back window. He wasn't going to touch this thing, not if he didn't have to.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Feb 22, 2010)

OnlytheStrong said:


> Jeff tilts his head at the man rushing him. "Stop where you are or I will drop you where you stand." he commands as he levels his glock.




"I ain't done notin na move over sa' I can send these blasted things back down to the flames of Hell where they belong." Dirk says as he drops the throws the man the shotgun, "Na' let me take da wheel so I can start burnin" rubber."


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 23, 2010)

"I'm not about to let you get in _my_ car.  I'd suggest moving on."  Jeff doesn't wait for a reply but roars off down the road.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Feb 23, 2010)

"Wat' evr' 'appened ta serve and ta pratect. Fine take yer car I'll find me another one." Dirk says as he watch the car fly off.

[sblock]
Are there any cars that are parked without zombies in them on the street?
[/sblock]


----------



## Felix1459 (Feb 23, 2010)

*=====Courtney Tuber=====
=====Shawn Smith=====*​*
Courtney:* The upper half of the body seems to be lodged in there pretty good.

*Shawn:* You see the man in the truck opening and closing his truck door tryin g to pry the half-body off of his door. You see the hand that's sticking out the window is still opening and clenching with every opening and closing of the door.

*=====Jack the Lumberjack=====*​*
Jack:* As the man drops in front of you, you see out of the corner of your eye as the Officer peels out away from Dirk.

*=====Jeff Fisher=====*​*
Jeff:* Your cellphone rings and you see the caller ID says 'Officer Smith' the CHP Officer assigned to the nearby residents post. You exchanged information with him over coffee a few weeks ago and other than a random Sheriff you see every now and then is the only other law enforcement Officer between here and Sacramento.


----------



## Felix1459 (Feb 23, 2010)

*=====Dirk Winchester=====*​*
Dirk:* You look around the parking lot and see a Toyota Matrix, a Honda Fit and a Hyundai Accent. Man, didn't anyone drive a real car anymore? That's when you see a red 1967 Dodge Challenger parked in the far corner of the diner parking lot.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 23, 2010)

Felix1459 said:


> *...*
> * =====Shawn Smith=====*​*
> Courtney:* The upper half of the body seems to be lodged in there pretty good.
> 
> *Shawn:* You see the man in the truck opening and closing his truck door tryin g to pry the half-body off of his door. You see the hand that's sticking out the window is still opening and clenching with every opening and closing of the door.




"Hey, pal. Let me help you." Shawn calls, as he carefully moves nearer to the truck. If other bikers are his brothers, truckers are at least his cousins. There is a reason for all this combined trucker/biker bars.


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 23, 2010)

Courtney stops with the door waving, realizing that it's no use, but then some biker man starts walking over and talking. That's a plus, at least he's not bloodied and frothing at he mouth and ready to rip heads off. That was never a good sign.

"I think I killed him, I shot his head off," the young man says, somewhat in shock. His poor truck had taken a beating, smashed bumper, shattered backwindow, wayward buckshot.


----------



## Mark Chance (Feb 23, 2010)

_OOC: Sorry for the silence. Busy weekend left me behind on stuff._

Ronald shakes himself out of whatever memories were gripping him and makes a break for the diner, intent on getting his hands on that pistol. Whatever reservations he had about picking up a firearm again are quickly evaporating in the bullets and blood. He keeps his eyes and ears open to avoid being attacked.


----------



## renau1g (Feb 23, 2010)

Felix1459 said:


> *=====Jim "Max" Vance=====*​*
> Jim:* Again your shot rings true as your bullet takes the head clean off the zombie chick in front of you. Now faced with a dilema...do you help the girl or leave her? What did the zombie survival guide say about the wounded?




Jim will hesitate for a moment, after all it was one thing to read about something in a book it was quite another to actually leave someone here to die. Then he recalled the chapter on being On the Run. Jim remembered that he should stop to help, after all strength in numbers. He will walk cautiously to the woman, "Hey, you ok there?' he'll whisper, stopping about 8' away from her.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 23, 2010)

Jeff looks at his phone, "I hope he has some good news."  He touches the faceplate, "Hello, this is Sgt. Fisher."


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Feb 23, 2010)

Felix1459 said:


> *Dirk:* You look around the parking lot and see a Toyota Matrix, a Honda Fit and a Hyundai Accent. Man, didn't anyone drive a real car anymore? That's when you see a red 1967 Dodge Challenger parked in the far corner of the diner parking lot.




"My god, I have ner seen sometin' dat beautiful." Dirk says as he whips a tear away from his eye. Drik begins moving towards it as fast as he could with his shotgun pointin straight in front of him.


----------



## Felix1459 (Feb 24, 2010)

*=====Ronald Sidenblad=====*​*
Ronald:* As you make your way back over to the diner Pinky opens the door for you and says *"Hey there's a magnum behind the counter, grab it and help me protect this place eh?"*

*=====Jeff Fisher=====*​*
Jeff: "Hey Sarge it's me, Keith...is all hell breaking loose over there? I can't raise anyone on my radio and 911's busy. There are all sorts of crashes up here and crazy people foaming at the mouth trying to kill me! I'm coming up on Pinky's cause I heard your traffic...oh there you are!"* You see a cruiser coming over the crest. It speeds up and pulls to a stop near your door.


----------



## Felix1459 (Feb 24, 2010)

*=====Jim "Max" Vance=====*​*
Jim: "I think my leg...I think it's broken...oh...it hurts, it hurts."*


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 24, 2010)

ethandrew said:


> Courtney stops with the door waving, realizing that it's no use, but then some biker man starts walking over and talking. That's a plus, at least he's not bloodied and frothing at he mouth and ready to rip heads off. That was never a good sign.
> 
> "I think I killed him, I shot his head off," the young man says, somewhat in shock. His poor truck had taken a beating, smashed bumper, shattered backwindow, wayward buckshot.




"Good thinking man! Did you get bit? Do you need a ride?" Shawn asks, really hoping for a 'no' on his first question. _Taking someone who has bitten on the road... better not to think about it. _Shawn moves nearer and keeps looking if another zombo might be near.


----------



## renau1g (Feb 24, 2010)

Felix1459 said:


> *=====Jim "Max" Vance=====*​*
> Jim: "I think my leg...I think it's broken...oh...it hurts, it hurts."*




"Alright, these crazies just started attacking everyone? Did any of them bite you? We'll get you to a hospital" Jim quickly asks, examining the wound.


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 24, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> "Good thinking man! Did you get bit? Do you need a ride?" Shawn asks, really hoping for a 'no' on his first question. _Taking someone who has bitten on the road... better not to think about it. _Shawn moves nearer and keeps looking if another zombo might be near.




"Bit? No. He rushed to my car and tried to punch me through my window. I can't believe I killed him," Courtney surveys the scene outside of his truck, with the disemboweled and dismembered bodies, the police officer in his car and now with another cruiser joining them. Apparently he wasn't going to be punished for this, not with the chainsaw wielding man hacking someone in two, the shotgun toting man unleashing shot after shot. What was going on here?

He starts up his truck again, unsure if he was going to drive off or stay here and ask some questions, "I don't need a ride, thanks though, my truck should be working fine, even if it does have brain and guts all over it."


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 24, 2010)

Felix1459 said:


> Jeff: "Hey Sarge it's me, Keith...is all hell breaking loose over there? I can't raise anyone on my radio and 911's busy. There are all sorts of crashes up here and crazy people foaming at the mouth trying to kill me! I'm coming up on Pinky's cause I heard your traffic...oh there you are!"[/b] You see a cruiser coming over the crest. It speeds up and pulls to a stop near your door.






Jeff rolls down his window, "This place is a freaking madhouse.  So much is going on that I can't even decide who's the bad guy and what the hell I'm charging who with.  I've had 2 people so far with guns, one with a chainsaw, and some lunatic that tried to take my car."  Jeff sighs, didn't have much of an idea on what to do.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 25, 2010)

Shawn the Biker



ethandrew said:


> ...
> 
> He starts up his truck again, unsure if he was going to drive off or stay here and ask some questions, "I don't need a ride, thanks though, my truck should be working fine, even if it does have brain and guts all over it."




"Alright. Where are you heading anyway?"


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 26, 2010)

Staying seated in his truck, pushing the shotgun across the seat and off his lap, Courtney relaxes a bit, "I was going to go hunting this morning, but now I think plans have changed, obviously. What happened to these people anyway? Why were they attacking us?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 1, 2010)

Jack looks apprasingly at his work. *"Cutin' them in halves is their weak point." *he states and trots towards the few sane people gathered around. 

*Rule 9: Cuting them in halves is their weak point.*


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 1, 2010)

Shawn the biker



ethandrew said:


> Staying seated in his truck, pushing the shotgun across the seat and off his lap, Courtney relaxes a bit, "I was going to go hunting this morning, but now I think plans have changed, obviously. What happened to these people anyway? Why were they attacking us?"




"No idea. Perhaps some sort of meph or crack. What have you loaded? Toxic waste? Perhaps you causing it." Shawn adds the last question laughing.


----------



## Felix1459 (Mar 2, 2010)

[sblock=OOC: ]Going on a last minute midweek vacation. Be back on Friday. Might be able to post a little but I make no promises. Sorry for the last minute notice.[/sblock]


----------



## Felix1459 (Mar 17, 2010)

[sblock=OOC: ]Sorry about the delay folks...hope you're all still around.[/sblock]
*=====Jeff Fisher=====*​*
Jeff:* Suddenly Keith sees a glimmer and looks in his rearview mirror. You look up and see a Greyhound bus headed right towards you guys, the inside cab is lit and you can see the driver is being attacked and the bus is swerving from side to side, taking up the whole road. *"MOVE"* Keith yells at you as he stomps on his accelarator and drives back towards the town.
*=====Jack the Lumberjack=====*​*
Jack:* You see Ronald starts heading back towards the Diner. Pinky starts walking towards you, shotgun in hand. A man on a motorcycle pulled up next to the other guy who pulled up in the truck...at least they seem sane. Dirk started wandering off towards the nearby parking lot and the cop went speeding off around the corner. Pinky comes up to you and says *"What the h*ll is going on around here Jack? People have seem to have gone plum loco eh?"*
*=====Courtney Tuber=====
=====Shawn "the Biker" Smith=====*​*
Courtney and Shawn:* You guys see people walking around that don't seem to be crazy. Shawn you think you see the owner of the little Diner walking out to the man with the chainsaw. Suddenly you both hear tires peeling out to your right. You look and see a police car speeding towards you. Another cop car is there facing away from you all and there is a Greyhound bus speeding towards the cop car...just when things were starting to calm down...[sblock=OOC: ]For clarification...Courtney's truck is a Toyota (I think) just a regular truck...not a Semi[/sblock]
*=====Jim "Max" Vance=====*​*
Jim: "No...I don't think she bit me...why? It's just my leg...oh God...and my arm! Ow! Ow! Ow!"* Upon inspection you see that her leg is obviously broken, her arm doesn't seem to be broken and you don't see any bite marks on her. She's wearing her cheerleading outfit so it is easy to see there are no obvious bites...and you can't help but notice that...even covered in blood and glass, she still seems attractive.
*=====Ronald Sidenblad=====*​*
Ronald:* Ronald enters the diner and looks around. Not seeing Jenny he goes behind the counter and attempts to find the gun that he saw earlier behind the counter. Not seeing it. He begins to look around the surrounding area near the counter.
*=====Dirk Winchester=====*​*
Dirk: "Stay away from my carro, cabron"* you hear a man with a Spanish twang to his voice *"I know she's a beauty pero she's mine. OH SH*T."* The man quickly draws a six-shooter and fires two shots just over your left shoulder. You hear a thud behind you.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Mar 17, 2010)

Felix1459 said:


> *=====Dirk Winchester=====*​*Dirk: "Stay away from my carro, cabron"* you hear a man with a Spanish twang to his voice *"I know she's a beauty pero she's mine. OH SH*T."* The man quickly draws a six-shooter and fires two shots just over your left shoulder. You hear a thud behind you.




"I like the cut of yer jib, na I can respest a man wit' a six-shooter and such a mighty fine vehicle. How's about I take the wheel, you do some more fancy shooting and we both can git outa this nightmare here, deal?" Dirk says with a smirk as he keeps one hand on the car. He also keeps his gun at the ready because he understands that this can quickly become a shootout.


----------



## Felix1459 (Mar 17, 2010)

*=====Dirk Winchester=====*​*
Dirk: "Tienes icewater water running through your veins, eh? I can respect a man like that. Names Jay, here, take these."* He tosses the keys to you. As you reach up to catch them you see that he's already topping off the six-shooter. *"Meet Abigail"* he says pointing to the car. *"I couldn't help but hear a Glock, si pienso que fue...that went off in that motel,,,what say you we check it out?"*


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 17, 2010)

Shawn the Biker Smith



Felix1459 said:


> ...
> *=====Courtney Tuber=====
> =====Shawn "the Biker" Smith=====*​*
> Courtney and Shawn:* You guys see people walking around that don't seem to be crazy. Shawn you think you see the owner of the little Diner walking out to the man with the chainsaw. Suddenly you both hear tires peeling out to your right. You look and see a police car speeding towards you. Another cop car is there facing away from you all and there is a Greyhound bus speeding towards the cop car...just when things were starting to calm down...
> ...




"What the ..." Glad that his bike isn't in the speeding vehicles way, he makes a run for it, ready to retrieve his shotgun... _crazies... alright, but no one messes with Luzil! _(Luzil is his bike).


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Mar 17, 2010)

Felix1459 said:


> *=====Dirk Winchester=====*​
> *Dirk: "Tienes icewater water running through your veins, eh? I can respect a man like that. Names Jay, here, take these."* He tosses the keys to you. As you reach up to catch them you see that he's already topping off the six-shooter. *"Meet Abigail"* he says pointing to the car. *"I couldn't help but hear a Glock, si pienso que fue...that went off in that motel,,,what say you we check it out?"*




"I think we got a deal there pardner," Dirk says after jumping over the car door to lanfd perfectly in the seat putting in the key to the ignition, "Now let's make this baby purr." When the engine starts up it's like a chorus of angels to Dirk, a smirk goes across his face as he takes out his driving tunes mixed cd that his cousin made for him and te first song that comes on is Charlie Daniels and the bajo of Stroker's Theme "That's right Charlie, gonna be standin' on it.'"

*Rule #9: Always have good music on hand*


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 17, 2010)

*"Dunno Pinky, it seems that it is more than just loco. These guys pick themselves up without arms or with a hole in their bellies. A hole made with a shotgun."* says Jack pensive. *"Lets get inside, it is more safe."* he says, and then scolls Pinky *"AND I TOLD YOU NOT TO LEAVE HER ALONE!!" *

OOC: Hey Rule n°9 is mine! get your own!


----------



## ethandrew (Mar 17, 2010)

"Oh my god, that bus is gonna hit 'em!" Courtney shouts in surprise. His momentary shock of having a half-man attack him seems a distant memory, this new onslaught of oncoming carnage snapping him out of it. 

His truck out of the way, hopefully, he yells out of his window to all the people still loitering about, *"Watch out!"*


----------



## renau1g (Mar 17, 2010)

Felix1459 said:


> *=====Jim "Max" Vance=====*​*
> Jim: "No...I don't think she bit me...why? It's just my leg...oh God...and my arm! Ow! Ow! Ow!"* Upon inspection you see that her leg is obviously broken, her arm doesn't seem to be broken and you don't see any bite marks on her. She's wearing her cheerleading outfit so it is easy to see there are no obvious bites...and you can't help but notice that...even covered in blood and glass, she still seems attractive.




"Alright, let's get you up. I'm guessing a pretty thing like you never shot a gun before right? Name's Max, yours?" he says, sheathing his katana. With both arms he lifts her up as gingerly as he can, his right hand still holding the gun, although he knows that he's not going to have a great shot right now. He cautiously walks to the front door of the apartment and looks out before continuing.

*Rule #10: Never Give Up Your Humanity*


----------



## Felix1459 (Mar 18, 2010)

*=====Jeff Fisher=====*​*
Jeff:* The Greyhound speeds right past you. (Not to jump over your actions but the driver made his drive skill check).

*=====Dirk Winchester=====*​*
Dirk:* Jay reaches behind the backseat, opens a hidden compartment and pulls out a sawed off lever action rifle. *"Alli"* you hear, barely, over the engine's purr and the music. Jay points towards the motel and runs over towards the door. There you see a young man carrying a cheerleader who's covered in blood.

*=====Jim "Max" Vance=====*​*
Jim: "No. I can't think of a time I've ever even seen a gun, except in the movies."* When you get to the door you see a man walking towards you with a sawed off lever action rifle down at his side *"Hey man estas bien? I mean, you okay? Here let me help you."* He offers you a hand to help you with the cheerleader *"Get Abigail over here...."* he yells back at a car in the background.

*=====Shawn "the Biker" Smith=====
=====Courtney Tuber=====*​*
Shawn and Courtney:* You both see the Greyhound speed past you as it turns right sharply.

*=====Jack the Lumberjack=====*​*
Jack: "Relax, she went to the back to go get Jason. She'll be fine."* As he says this a Greyhound comes around the corner and speeds past you.

*=====All=====*​
Time seems to slow as you all see the Greyhound lose control, flip on its side and slide sideways into the Diner. Moments later the Diner explodes in a huge ball of flames.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 18, 2010)

Felix1459 said:


> ...
> 
> *=====Shawn "the Biker" Smith=====
> =====Courtney Tuber=====*​*
> ...




Just reaching his bike, Shawn crouches down and curses: "F%ck, they made a good egg with bacon there!" He looks around who is in his vicinity.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 22, 2010)

Jack could not believe his eyes. Desperately, he ran to the fiery inferno, shouting the girl's name.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Mar 22, 2010)

"Good golly miss molly, she gonna make it?" Dirk askes when he brings the car over to them. Dirk jumps out of the car and helps the man out with moving her.


----------



## ethandrew (Mar 22, 2010)

"Holy F-" Courtney's words were cut off by another smaller explosion already amidst the infernal blast. He knew he ought to just put his trusty toyota truck into gear and drive off and leave this madness behind, but the whole situation was oddly intoxicating, fascinating the visceral aspects of his mind. He'd never been a part of anything close to this, this out-of-the-movies type stuff. Instead he turned off the ignition and pocketed the keys as he stepped out of his truck, forgetting the half-corpse he'd obliterated only moments before. 

His first few steps were toward the immense blazing heat of the diner, before he walked up to the biker from earlier, "Well I hope you like it extra crispy."


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 23, 2010)

Shawn (HP:13/13 - AC:15 - Fort:+4 - Reflex:+2 - Will:+2)

"Crispy is fine. Only like my steak raw. At least the flames should get us rid of possible crazies in there..." Shawn says to assure himself.


----------



## Felix1459 (Mar 24, 2010)

*=====Jack the Lumberjack=====*​*Jack:* When you reach the front of the Diner you notice that Pinky is right there with you screaming Jenny's name. The flames only get higher and Pinky yells at you *"We got to get back the gas is the next thing that's going to blow."*

*=====Shawn "the Biker" Smith=====*
*=====Courtney Tuber=====*​*Shawn and Courtney:* You're both near each other and you see both of the men run forward toward the explosion and across the street from them you see a young man carrying a bloodied cheerleader and a couple of men, one who just jumped out of a muscle car, the other carrying a gun, going to help them.

*=====Dirk Winchester=====*
*=====Jim "Max" Vance=====*​*Dirk and Max: "My name is Jane."* the cheerleader says as she looks back at Max. *"Creo que...I mean, I think we need to get her to a doctor and soon."* Jay says to you both.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 24, 2010)

ooc: Does Shawn know if the diner also sold gas?


----------



## Felix1459 (Mar 24, 2010)

_OOC: Yep. Everybody does since the Diner is set back and the gas station takes up the entirety of the front parking lot...which the bus driver managed to avoid somehow._


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Mar 24, 2010)

"No problemo amigo, you get ta know where every hospital is when yer a stunt driver, if I can only remeber where it is. I thank we shud put here ridin' shotgun, more room fer her leg and all" Dirk says as he helps her into the car

[sblock]
Where would the nearest hospital be?
[/sblock]


----------



## Felix1459 (Mar 24, 2010)

*Dirk and Max: "I think your right compadre...she would be good in the front. It'll limit our shooting range but sacrificios need to be made I guess. Oh yeah and I'm Jay by the way..."* he says as he helps get Jane into the front seat of the car. *"Times like these is when I'm glad I paid un poco extra and got these suicide doors installed...it'll make it un poco easier."*


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 25, 2010)

Shawn (HP:13/13 - AC:15 - Fort:+4 - Reflex:+2 - Will:+2)

"Let's get lost, before the gas blows up, too.." Shawn says and quickly moves to his bike.


----------



## ethandrew (Mar 25, 2010)

Courtney doesn't need any more urging, he hurries back to his truck and starts it up, the familiar shake of the cabin from the engine greets him as he puts it in drive. He turns his steering wheel and screeches off toward the burning diner in a brief moment of stupidity, yelling out his window at the people lingering, "Quick, get in the back before the gas station blows! Hurry now!"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 26, 2010)

Jack follows Pinky, still dazed by the recent events.


----------



## Felix1459 (Mar 26, 2010)

*Jack and Courtney:* Pinky runs and jumps into the back of Courtney's truck without hesitation.


----------



## ethandrew (Apr 9, 2010)

Courtney waits until the last of the people by the burning diner got into the bed of his truck before speeding off down the road, following the biker named Shawn, hoping to get enough distance between the building and his truck before the gas tanks explode.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 9, 2010)

Jack jumps hulkingly over, making the truck's amortization creaks.


----------



## Felix1459 (Apr 12, 2010)

*CourtneyTuber, Jack the Lumberjack and Shawn the Biker Smith:*
Shawn, you hop on your bike an as you pop the bike into gear you hear something to your left. A zombie approaching, slow and steady. Courtney, you feel the weight in the truck shift twice, once when Pinky jumps in and once when the chainsaw weilding lumberjack does then you pound on the gas in an attempt to distance yourself from the impending explosion. Jack, when you land in the back the truck gets going. You steady yourself easily enough and Pinky does the same. As Courtney starts to speed away Jack sees Jenny coming out from behind the diner, she spots you and starts running toward the truck. You see that there are a few zombies chasing her.

*Dirk and Max:* You both see the truck start speeding away from the diner and remember almost simultaneously that there is a gas station connected to the diner.

OOC: Sorry about the delay. I was waiting for some actions from players and then I stopped getting alerts to my email to let me know there were any updates. Again, my apalogies.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 12, 2010)

*"Stop the truck! There's another person alive!" *Jack yells before throwing himself off the truck, and running to rescue his love.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 12, 2010)

Shawn (HP:13/13 - AC:15 - Fort:+4 - Reflex:+2 - Will:+2)

"Incoming!" Shawn says, pointing at the zombie. He doesn't bother do shoot it

Rule 12: Never outgun, what you can outrun.


----------



## ethandrew (Apr 12, 2010)

Courtney skids to a halt, hopefully out of the blast-range right after the chainsaw wielding brute of a man leaps out of the bed and yells at him. Here's to hoping that girl wasn't some zombie from the bus.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Apr 12, 2010)

"Na I ain't no scientist but I bet ma left 'and dat we better git on da move 'fore de gas tanks der blow it high dough, sa strap in I'm gonna bust out all o' da horse in dis baby." Dirk says as he reves up the engine to keep it ready at any time while he puts on his seat belt. After he is read y he helps the girl beside him get buckled in and by that time everyone is ready so he guns it down the road leaving the gas station behind very quickly.

Rule #13: Always buckle up kids


----------



## Felix1459 (Apr 13, 2010)

*Jack, Courtney and Shawn:* Shawn, you easily outrun (outride) the charging zombie. Jack, you land with a thud and see that Jenny is running towards you even faster now that she sees it's you. There are two zombies following her, but they are not gaining. Courtney, you bring the truck to a stop and see the two zombies behind Jenny. Pinky knocks on the back window and says *"We need to get the h*ll out of here. Swing the truck near them so they can hop in and get out of here."*

*Dirk and Max: "We're ready. Let's get out of here."* Jay says.

OOC: Rule #13 is still fair game due to repeating rule #7.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 13, 2010)

Jack runs forward to cover Jenny, swinging his chainsaw if one of the zombies gets nearby.
*"Run for the truck! I'll cover you, hurry; I wont lose you again!"*


----------



## ethandrew (Apr 13, 2010)

Courtney puts the truck in reverse and speeds off behind him, toward the burning diner, every part of his body wondering why in the hell he would head toward it. "Dude, grab my shotgun and shoot them if they come near," he shouts out his back window to the fry-cook, indicating with a nod of his head toward the weapon on the seat next to him.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 13, 2010)

Shawn (HP:13/13 - AC:15 - Fort:+4 - Reflex:+2 - Will:+2)

Shawn stops after escaping the zombie and draws his shotgun, if anyone need immidiate help.


----------



## Felix1459 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Jack, Courtney and Shawn:* You all see as two of the zombies break out into a run and begins gaining on Jenny. Courtney, Pinky takes your shotgun as he says *"Thanks."*


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 19, 2010)

Shawn (HP:13/13 - AC:15 - Fort:+4 - Reflex:+2 - Will:+2)

Shawn aims, but lowers the gun and curses: "Someone help her. If I shoot, I will hit her!"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 19, 2010)

Jack continues running towards Jenny at full speed.


----------



## Felix1459 (Apr 21, 2010)

*Courtney, Shawn and Jack: "Sh*t. I'll hit her too if I shoot from here. Save her Jack!"* Pinky says from the back of the truck. OOC: Roll initiative.


----------



## ethandrew (Apr 22, 2010)

Frustrated with the difficulties of driving backwards, Courtney yells out, "Hold on, man!" He rotates the wheel ninety degrees, and quickly comes to a stop. He then moves the wheel again in the opposite direction after shifting back into drive and punches the gas, now driving forward at a much quicker speed. 

"This is the stupidest thing I've ever done," he nervously mutters under his breath as he heads straight toward zombies and an about-to-explode building.

Courtney's Initiative of 11.


----------



## Felix1459 (Apr 29, 2010)

Still waiting on those initiative rolls.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Apr 29, 2010)

Felix1459 said:


> Still waiting on those initiative rolls.




[sblock=@Felix]
Am I supposed to roll because i thought that Dirk was getting the hell out of there at the moment
[/sblock]


----------



## Felix1459 (Apr 29, 2010)

Frozen Messiah said:


> [sblock=@Felix]
> Am I supposed to roll because i thought that Dirk was getting the hell out of there at the moment
> [/sblock]




<<OOC: Right, my bad.>>

*Dirk and Max:* As you drive by you hear a gunshot ring out from behind you from the side where Jay is sitting *"Woohoo that's brings my kill count to ten. Hmm...is it still called killing if they're undead?"* Jay asks. Max, from your vantage point you see that he pegged a zombie that was gaining on a girl who's running towards a truck which is speeding towards the building (which is going to explode). 

*Courtney, Jack and Shawn:* The zombie that was gaining ground suddenly falls to the ground, victim of a headshot.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 29, 2010)

Jack keeps running despite the recent fire on the zombie.

Init 16


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 29, 2010)

Shawn (HP:13/13 - AC:15 - Fort:+4 - Reflex:+2 - Will:+2)

Initiative  (1d20+2=18)


----------



## Felix1459 (Apr 30, 2010)

*Courtney, Jack and Shawn:* Initiative is as follows: Shawn, Jack, Shawn, Jeeny and then the two remaining zombies.

*Dirk and Max:* You are free to drive away if you wish or attempt to help the others your choice. If you want to help roll initiative.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Apr 30, 2010)

Dirk spins the car around towards all of the chaos, and sits there and smiles. "Ya thank dat we oughta git back der and teach dem zombies a littl' respect?" Dirk says looking to everyone for a response.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 30, 2010)

Jack keeps running (and I keep posting the same thing like for three weeks.)


----------



## Felix1459 (Apr 30, 2010)

*Dirk and Max: "F*ck it, letsduet."* Jay responds.

*Courtney, Jack and Shawn:* Three more zombies come around the corner so their are five of them now. [sblock=OOC: ]Try throwing in an attack roll then![/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 30, 2010)

Shawn (HP:13/13 - AC:15 - Fort:+4 - Reflex:+2 - Will:+2)
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2498740/
Shawn fires his shotgun at the new zombies, if there isn't a danger of hitting a human.

ooc: att only -2, because of lacking proficiency
Beretta M3P (1d20-2=13, 2d8=13)


----------



## ethandrew (Apr 30, 2010)

Courtney does his best to avoid the oncoming zombies while putting the guys in the bed of his truck in an advantageous position to shoot at them whilst simultaneously allowing the girl and the lumberjack to finally get so that he can drive away.

Courtney's Drive Check of 20.


----------



## Felix1459 (May 3, 2010)

*Courtney, Jack and Shawn:* Courtney, you swing the truck around and simultaneously take out the zombie furthest to the right with the right rear corner of your truck. In the rearview you see Jenny land in the bed of the truck and you hear as Pinky fires of the shotgun you gave him. Shawn, your shot takes out the zombie at the far left (the only one you had a clear shot at, also no penalty since you do have the proficiency). It's body falls to the ground feet from the hulk that is Jack. Jack, you raise your chainsaw at the nearest zombie and...(we'll see what happens when you roll your strike and damage). Meanwhile, Pinky curses *"F*ck, how could I miss at this range? With a shotgun even?"*

*Dirk and Max:* Dirk turns the car and you both see that two of the five zombies have been dropped, one by the Bikers shotgun blast and one by the truck. The biker is off to the left facing the zombies and the truck is to the right of the zombies, facing your direction. You see as Jenny, the waitress jumps into the bed of the truck and Pinky fires a blast towards the zombies to no avail. You see a third zombie, the one in the very middle get blocked from view by the chainsaw wielding man. There are two zombies still standing other than that, one to the left and one to the right of the man with the chainsaw. *"I got the one on the right amigo"* Jay says. Max is seated behind Dirk and Jay is behind the cheerleader. All targets are within 30 feet ahead of you, at the edge of the lot.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 3, 2010)

*Jack the Lumberjack*

Jack turns the chainsaw and swings it at the zombie attempting to cut it in halves. *"Rot in hell!"* he screams furious. 

14 vs AC for 9 dmg.



*Rule number XXX: Screaming out loud to the mindless zombies eases the burden of the heart. *


----------



## ethandrew (May 3, 2010)

Courtney, seeing only the chainsaw man left out of the truck, idles it and yells out the window, "Get in the truck, you idiot!" He's not sure the guy heard him over the whir of the chainsaw.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (May 3, 2010)

"YEEEEEEEEEE HAAAAAAAAAA!!" Dirk yells as he puts his foot down onthe pedal and guns the car forward as if it were a missle towards the zombie on the left of the man. He drives with the intetion of hitting it and he seems to have a good chance of doing that.

[sblock]
Drive Check:1d20+9=17[/sblock]


----------



## Felix1459 (May 6, 2010)

*All:* Jack, your swing tears into the zombie but doesn't quite cut him in half. However the zombie thrust himself forward to attack you and finishes the job for you, his halves dropping to either side of you. You then hear Courtney yell at you to get in the truck. Jenny also yells at you to get in the truck and you feel a rush of air as a cherry red muscle car speeds past your left.

Dirk, you speed past the big guy and take out the zombie as you slam the car into the zombie and it splatters all over the front grill and the left fender. Jay takes a shot at the zombie just to the right of the car and shoots it right in the head. It's body drops under the rear of the car and you run over its torso. You don't lose control of the car and turn to the right before you run out of parking lot. You look to the right and you see the flames from the fires reaching the main gas lines. 

There is only one zombie left standing. Initiative: Shawn, Jack, Courtney, Dirk.


----------



## ethandrew (May 20, 2010)

Courtney puts the car in neutral, with his left foot on the brake, his right pressing the gas to the floor, smoke coming from the tires, just waiting for the big chainsaw wielding lumberjack to jump into the freaking truck before he'll punch it into drive and take off away from certain exploding doom.


----------



## Felix1459 (May 28, 2010)

*Courtney:
"GO GO GO!!!"* you hear Pinky yell from the back of the truck *"Jack's a big boy he can take care of himself. Let's get the h*ll out of here."*


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 29, 2010)

*"Traitor little cook I'll have your head for this!"* Irated the lumberjack runs after the truck. If he can get into it, he'll beat the crap out of Pinky.


----------



## Felix1459 (May 30, 2010)

*Courtney and Jack:* Jack, since you're initiative is before Courtney's you successfully turn and jump into the bed of the truck before he takes off. You punch Pinky and he immediately apologixes saying *"I'm sorry man but the things gonna blow!!!"*


----------



## Walking Dad (May 31, 2010)

Shawn (HP:13/13 - AC:15 - Fort:+4 - Reflex:+2 - Will:+2)

Shawn takes another shot, hoping to take the last zombie down. "Eat this, sicko!"

Beretta M3P  (1d20+2=15, 2d8=13)


----------



## Felix1459 (Jun 1, 2010)

*All:*
Shawn, your shot dessimates the last zombie.


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 1, 2010)

Courtney sped off, following the muscle car and the biker Shawn, the wind whipping him in the face from his shattered driver's door window. He wanted to get as much distance as he could before the station exploded. So far he'd been lucky. Stupid, yes, but lucky.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 1, 2010)

*"That's it, faster!"* encourages the lumberjack from behind.


----------



## Felix1459 (Jun 3, 2010)

*All:* As you all put distance between yourselves and the gas station you feel the heat on your backs abd then hear the explosion. Fortunately you had all made it around the corner before it happens. You all hear unnatural screams from behind and are pretty confident as you hear the second explosion that there were no human survivors left there. As you turn up the road you see two cop cars coming back onto the road. One Sheriff car and one Highway Patrol. You hear over the PA *"I don't know what's going on. Radios are down. I suggest we all stick together. The next town is at least 40 miles south. I hope whatever happened here hasn't happened there."*


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 4, 2010)

Shawn (HP:13/13 - AC:15 - Fort:+4 - Reflex:+2 - Will:+2)

Shawn nods and puts his gun down. He doesn't trust authorities, but they got guns, too. Useful versus these crazies.


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 4, 2010)

Courtney puts the car in park and lets it idle. He knows they dodged a bullet, both with the zombies and the explosion. But now where to? This far out of civilization, he wondered if it'd be better to head back into town and forget this whole thing ever happened, but what if the same thing hit the cities, where there are so many people, defenseless people who would be easy prey. They would be lambs to the slaughter, and sure, with the handful of people here at the diner, with what guns they had, lucky enough, they were able to handle a few zombies. But thousands? 

He shakes his head at the thought and leans back, looking over his right shoulder out the back window, "Everyone alright back there? No one bit?"


----------



## Felix1459 (Jun 6, 2010)

*All: "We're all fine back here."* Pinky says as he checks himself, Jenny and Jack for bites. The Officer says *"I'm not going to ask you all if you have permits for the weapons you're carrying because at this point it doesn't matter. If you're not trying to bite me then you're okay in my book."*


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 7, 2010)

Shawn (HP:13/13 - AC:15 - Fort:+4 - Reflex:+2 - Will:+2)

"Ok, man, I will follow you. By the way, what is this $4it? What happened? Some disease?" Shawn asks.


----------



## Felix1459 (Jun 7, 2010)

The Officer scratches his head and says *"I honestly couldn't tell you. It's like something out of a movie. One moment I'm cruising along and the road and then these guys just start coming out of the woods and throwing themselves in front of my car. I stop to see what happened and even more come out and start attacking me!! I defend myself and get the h*ll back in the car. I riddled one with bullets and it just kept creeping towards me letting out this god awful howl. It was intense. How did you guys end up in this mess?"*


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 7, 2010)

*"We appear to be all around a the gas station when maddness started. We managed to get ourselves out in one piece."*


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 7, 2010)

"Yeah, I'm sure you saw that explosion, that was the diner blowing up back there," Courtney says in a moment of pure brilliance, stating the obvious.


----------



## Felix1459 (Jun 9, 2010)

*"Yeah I noticed that."* the Officer says as he looks back towards the smoke. *"Any survivors back there? I mean other than you guys?"* the Officer looks over at all of you and squints as he looks into the muscle car. *"Is everyone okay in there?"* 

After treating the cheerleaders wounds and familiarizing himself with the names they give him, he introduces himself as Officer Smith and asks everyone what their opinions on going into the nearest town is. He tells you that the radios are down and that he believes getting the radios back up is imperative.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 9, 2010)

Shawn (HP:13/13 - AC:15 - Fort:+4 - Reflex:+2 - Will:+2)

"Name is Shawn. Then lead on to the next town... About the radio: Maybe there is one in the truck. Or is the station down?" Shawn asks.


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 9, 2010)

Courtney's youth and general inexperience in life takes charge, "But what if they're all over the city? Having a radio would be nice, but not if it kills us all! I think we should stay out here, where there aren't lots of those things."


----------



## Felix1459 (Jun 10, 2010)

*"Well I'm not going to make any of you come with me put I'm headed into town. When we get closer we can peer down the hill and that should give us some indication of how bad off the town is. If getting to the radio proves to be too daunting a task then I'll settle for regular radio. AM/FM frequencies. Whatever we need to do to reach the masses, if their are any left to save that is."* Officer Smith says in a somewhat calm and even tone.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 10, 2010)

ooc: Does no one of us / our vehicles has a standard radio? Shawn has none...


----------



## Felix1459 (Jun 10, 2010)

OOC: The cop cars don't. I assume the muscle car and the pickup will though.


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 10, 2010)

Courtney hopped back into his truck halfway, ejecting the cd that had been in his player. He slid back out of the truck and pulled out his cell phone, "Here, someone else mess with it, I'm gonna call someone."

He tapped on the screen of his phone, turning it on, and his brows furrowed in disappointment. He raised the cell phone high into the air and aimed it down at him. He continued to do this, walking around the area for a bit. Finally he came back without making a call, "I'm not getting any service up here."


----------



## Felix1459 (Jun 12, 2010)

*"Well that's not surprising. It's a dead zone on a good day and that explosion probably took down the cell tower behind Pinkys."* Officer Smith asks if anyone needs water or some jerky since that all he seems to have and then.


----------



## Felix1459 (Jun 12, 2010)

Then he goes back to his car and distributes some shotgun shells to those who need them and asks everyone how they'd like to ride back into the city.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 12, 2010)

Shawn (HP:13/13 - AC:15 -  Fort:+4 - Reflex:+2 - Will:+2)

"I would like to get some ammo and booze, but I think water and jerky are good for the moment. Thanks man, you almost give me the trust into authorities back!" Shawn says with a grin.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 13, 2010)

*"I think the truck should ride forward and the rest following, since if it takes a hit it would probably withstand it better. I've seen these babies take a lose log and keep rolling." *suggest the lumberjack. Although apart from his trade he knew nothing.


----------



## Felix1459 (Jun 14, 2010)

*"Sounds good. Here take this walkie. You can reach me on channel 2. Since I won't be able to see what you see. Then I'll follow with the bike either behind or to the right and the hot rod and Sheriff taking up the rear. Sheriff I think channel 5 will let us talk to each other but you can use the PA just in case and give your handheld to the hot rod and the bike well, you'll just have to watch or signals."* Officer Smith says. 

*"There's'a CB in da car so da biker can take da hand held."*_ Jay says with his slight Spanish accent. 

The equipment gets shuffled abd distributed as well as rounds, water and jerky. Officer Smith asks what weapons people have just to take inventory and swears he doesn't care if they're legal or not they are legal at this point. He makes sure every vehicle has at least one firearm and then says *"Unless anyone disagrees. I suggest we get going."*_


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Jun 14, 2010)

"FINALLY, the cops are on the right side for once. they are't whining about me parking on a handicap spot...well I think that the main point was that the handicapped person was still in it, tomato tomatoe as I see it." Dirk says with a large smile across his face as he gets out of the muscle car.


----------



## Felix1459 (Jun 14, 2010)

Jay adds *"We should see 'bout gettin' this girlie some medical attention."*


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 14, 2010)

Shawn (HP:13/13 - AC:15 -  Fort:+4 - Reflex:+2 - Will:+2)

"What girlie? Does she got bitten? I have seen some movies..." Shawn asks concerned.


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 14, 2010)

Courtney cocks his shotgun in response to Shawn's comment.


----------



## Felix1459 (Jun 15, 2010)

*"Naw mang, me 'n Max here a'ready checked. No bites. Just possibly a broken leg. Calmate allright."* Jay says as he pushes his coat back to reveal his six shooters.


----------



## Felix1459 (Jul 5, 2010)

*------ALL------​*​The caravan slowly works it's way down the mountain. When you can you stop and check for surivors but all you find is remains. Most peoples cars are filled with CD's, clothing, car phone chargers, some bottled water (10), a few first aid kits (3) but not much else. You pass by some of the undead who seem to be lurking around the woods but not hearing any signs of life or calls for help, you continue.

When you arrive at a turn out with a good view o the Sacramento valley you see many places billowing smoke, more than likely gas stations, abd you see that the freeways themselves seem to have come to a complete stop. The Highway Patrol Officer tries his radio again but does not get a response. He turns and asks you all where everyone wants to go. *"I'm not saying that that's where we'll go, I just want to get the general thoughts of where we might want or need to go."*


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 5, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> Shawn (HP:13/13 - AC:15 -  Fort:+4 - Reflex:+2 - Will:+2)
> 
> ooc: Can we get also some fuel from the cars? And do they have reserve tankards?


----------



## Felix1459 (Jul 5, 2010)

You are able to siphon some gas from some of ge abandoned cars but did not find any reserve tanks along the way.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 5, 2010)

*"Do we have any choice? Lets go into the streets, see if we find any survivor"* says Jack


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 6, 2010)

Shawn (HP:13/13 - AC:15 -  Fort:+4 - Reflex:+2 - Will:+2)

ooc: I vote to continue travel in the previous formation.


----------



## Felix1459 (Jul 6, 2010)

*"Well I think we should try to get to the nearest police station. If there are no survivors there then at least there will be guns and ammo there."* the Officer says. The Sheriff seems to agree as he nods says nothing.


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 6, 2010)

"I've got some guns too if people need to arm themselves," Courtney offered. "I was on my way hunting," he said as an afterthought.


----------



## Felix1459 (Aug 19, 2010)

*=====ALL=====​*​
*"I'm good."* Jane says, holding the gun "Max" gave her gingerly in her small hand. *"I'm good too."* Pinky says as he tops off his shotgun. *"I wouldn't know what to do with a gun."* Jenny says. Jay motions to his pair of six shooters and states _*"Estoy bien, compadre."*_ All in all everyone has a gun except Jenny and Jack the Lumberjack. Jack of course has his chainsaw.

As you slowly make your way into the town, towards the Police station, the streets seem to be abandoned. You round a corner and ahead of you are a group of zombies (15 to 20 or so). They are all looking towards the Police Station and you hear a few shots and see a couple of them drop. Officer Smith points out the shine of a scope on the roof of the Police Station. *"We should be in radio range...* he says and then tries his radio *"This is Officer Smith of the Highway Patrol. You on the roof of the Police Station, identify yourself."* Static is all you hear. 

<<<OOC: I know it's been a while and I apoligize. Real life got in the way again. If you all wish to continue, post. If I don't get a response within a month...I'll just consider this thread dead. If that happens, it was a pleasure playing with you all.>>>


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 19, 2010)

Jack watches everyone and nods. *"Cover me."* he states, before charging forward with his chainsaw above his head.* "Die again filthy beasts!" *he screams as he shortens the distance betwen the zombies and himself.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 19, 2010)

Shawn (HP:13/13 - AC:15 -  Fort:+4 - Reflex:+2 - Will:+2)

"Do what? They will not take cover! And this is a f#cking shotgun!" Shawn shouts after the maniac, tragically alerting the zombies.


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 19, 2010)

"Duuude, no!" Courtney yells out after the suicidal chainsaw man. He knew full well how this would end, so he scrambled to pull out his Desert Eagle, popping off a round of the powerful weapon if he gets a clear shot.

+4 2d8 - 40ft range


----------



## Felix1459 (Aug 26, 2010)

[MENTION=51271]Voda Vosa[/MENTION]: Roll your charge attack. 

[MENTION=17456]ethandrew[/MENTION]: Roll your shot.


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 26, 2010)

Attack for 8, dealing 8 damage if it hits (nope). I like that mention thing, pretty nifty.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 27, 2010)

Felix1459 said:


> @Voda Vosa: Roll your charge attack.
> 
> @ethandrew: Roll your shot.



ooc: How do you tag someone??


----------



## Felix1459 (Aug 27, 2010)

OCC: I just but the "@" in front of the name. It linked itself (as in I was unaware that it had done it).


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 27, 2010)

Felix1459 said:


> OCC: I just but the "@" in front of the name. It linked itself (as in I was unaware that it had done it).




The lumberjack Jack charges and attack! 14 for 10 dmg


----------



## Felix1459 (Aug 28, 2010)

*-----ALL-----​*​Jack charges forward and slices into and through a zombie. It's torso flies off to the right and slams into the next nearest zombie causing it to fall backwards from the impact. 
Courtney fires his gun and misses the zombies near Jack. However you do see it hit a zombie in the back of the head about three rows deep into the crowd. 
You all hear as Jay fires two shots in quick succesion (double tap). Jack, you feel two bullets whiz by your ear and the zombies head to your immediate left gets blown away.
All of the zombies heads turn towards you all. More immediately towards Jack. They slowly start to turn towards you. 
Roll initiative.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 30, 2010)

Shawn (HP:13/13 - AC:15 -  Fort:+4 - Reflex:+2 - Will:+2)

"Come back, you fool!" Shawn shouts at Jack, readying his bike to turn for a quick escape. "They are to many. Perhaps we can lead them away and circle back!"


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 30, 2010)

Courtney Tuber
Hit Points: 10 Wound Points: 15
Defense: 17
F-R-W: 2-5-0
Initiative: 23

"If you think you can make it, try, I'll stay here and try to pick some off, keep that fool alive," Courtney says as he takes another shot at one of the zombies rounding on the crazy lumberjack.

Double Eagle blast-off on one of the Z's about to get lumberjack lunch: attack of 22 dealing 16 damage.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 30, 2010)

*"Die creatures, DIE!"* Screams Jack, oblivious of what his partners say. It's not easy to hear people screams when you are wielding a chain saw.* "BRIMMMMMMMMMMMM"*

12 for 10 dmg


----------



## Felix1459 (Aug 31, 2010)

OOC: Need initiative rolls from Voda Vosa and Walking Dad before I can proceed.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 31, 2010)

OOC: Jack got a 2


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 31, 2010)

Shawn (HP:13/13 - AC:15 -  Fort:+4 - Reflex:+2 - Will:+2)

initiative (1d20+2=11)


----------



## Felix1459 (Aug 31, 2010)

*-----ALL-----​*​Courtney fires a shot and another zombie head near Jack explodes and the body slumps over. Jay fires another two shots and the head of a zombie that was lurching towards Jack turns to mist. Another zombie ten feet away falls from Officer Smiths shot, as does another from Pinkys. Jane fires a shot and hits a
zombie about three zombies deep.  A zombie near jack swings and misses and then it's head explodes. Jack is the only one who hears the faint sound of a bolt action rifle cycle between the growling o the zombies and the growling of the chainsaw. As another takes a step towards Jack, Jack swings the chainsaw and it cuts through it like butter. OOC: Walking Dad, please let me know what your action for this round will be. The iniative order is as follows. Courtney, Jay, Officer Smith, Shawn, Pinky, Jane, Jenny and Jack.


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 31, 2010)

Courtney Tuber
Hit Points: 10 Wound Points: 15
Defense: 17
F-R-W: 2-5-0

Courtney laughs a little bit at the symphony of exploding zombie heads. Were it not Z-day, this would something fantastic. But alas, the exploding heads were for a reason, to prevent that giant chainsaw wielding man from becoming a giant chainsaw wielding zombie. With that goal in mind, Courtney lined up another shot and squeezed the trigger.

Another attack for 18 dealing only 4 damage.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 1, 2010)

Shawn (HP:13/13 - AC:15 -  Fort:+4 - Reflex:+2 - Will:+2)

 Shawn waits on his readied bike, if the others have enough sense to flee with him. But he will no longer wait, once the zombies come into melee reach.


----------



## Felix1459 (Sep 7, 2010)

Officer Smith fires a shot from his AR-15 and a zombie to the right of Jack goes down. Jay double taps his revolver again and a zombie to the left of Jack starts to fall and is taken out by Courtney's shot. Pinky cocks the shotgun but doesn't fire out of fear of hitting Jack. Jenny cowers in fear in the back of the truck and Jane aims over the mirror of the classic car but doesn't fire. Another zombie falls from a shot from the sniper on the rooftop. Only a few zombies remain standing in front of Jack and he swings his chainsaw killing another one in a strange zombie killing frenzy. Only five zombies remain standing. 

***You all gain a +1 morale bonus from Jacks frenzy.***


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 7, 2010)

Jack thurst his chainsaw inside the midsection of one of the zombies, and then pushes up, slicing the zombie in almost two halves, splattering gore all around. "Raaaarrgh!" howled the Lumberjack, after another devastating attack. 

_OOC: Yay for bonuses! 
21 for 18 dmg_


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 7, 2010)

Courtney Tuber
Hit Points: 10 Wound Points: 15
Defense: 17
F-R-W: 2-5-0

Courtney, amazed that this little massacre is going so well, as he expected quite the opposite, takes a little bit more of a measured shot this time, careful not to hit the bezerked lumberjack but also the ripe, juicy head of a zombie just asking to be exploded.

Attack of 24 dealing 9 damage.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 8, 2010)

Shawn (HP:13/13 - AC:15 -  Fort:+4 - Reflex:+2 - Will:+2)

 Shawn finally decides to join the shooting, but misses, because he had to avoid the bloodthirsty maniac on their side.

Shotgun (1d20+2=8, 2d8=9) (and reload)


----------



## Felix1459 (Sep 14, 2010)

*=====ALL=====*​Courtney's shot nails a zombie to the left of Jack but it remains standing. Jay reloads his six shooter and then fires two shots into that same zombie, dropping it. Officer Smith fires a shot taking out another zombie. The Sheriff draws his Glock and fires a shot hiitting yet another zombie. The sniper on the roof fires and finshes off that zombie as it falls to the ground. Shawn and Pinky both fire their shotguns and another zombie drops, though Shawn is pretty sure he missed. Jack takes out the final zombie and it falls into separate piles on either side of him. 

You all see a side gate open to the police station and you here over the radio *"Go go go. All those gunshots got their attention. Get in quick."* As you look behind you you all see a group of 70 something zombies blocking the whole street. Moving towards you with a collective growl.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 14, 2010)

Shawn (HP:13/13 - AC:15 -  Fort:+4 - Reflex:+2 - Will:+2)

 Shawn quickly drives his bike through the opened gate without hitting any living bodies.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 14, 2010)

Jack trots and attempts to hold from any moving vehicle passing by him.


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 14, 2010)

"Everyone, get in," Courtney yells as he gets back in his truck and puts it into gear, burning rubber as he accelerates entirely too quickly, heading toward the open gate, away from impending doom, death, and zombification.


----------



## Felix1459 (Sep 15, 2010)

*=====ALL=====*​The gate closes behind you as Dirk pulls in last. Jack had hopped into the pickup truck as Courtney passed him and Shawn had been the first one in. You are in the main parking lot of the Police Station. There is a fuel depot within the station and 16 police cruisers and four Police motorcycles. The sally port gate opens and you cab see a Police Officer, shotgun in hand, open a door leading to the inside the building.

*"HEY. I'm Officer Sherman. Any of you infected? Any of you bitten? I hope not. All right get in here. We have to go through holding first. Everyone gets cheked no exceptions. Hope you're not shy. Officer, Deputy, you'll be first. Everyone else wait here. That's a lawful order. Any resistance will be met with appropriate force."*

Officer Smith flicks the safety on his AR-15 and tells the group that he'll go first. Deputy Fisher follows close behind. They're both let into the building. The door remains open. The gate holding back the zombies seems to be doing it's job.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 15, 2010)

Jack relaxes a bit. He understands the neccesity of anti-zombie controls. After all he had been in the middle of a host of zombies.


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 15, 2010)

Courtney kills the engine of his car, purposefully leaving the keys in the visor overhead for an easy, convenient escape if necessary. He loads his hunting bag back up with the weapons he had left, getting the shotgun from whoever it was he loaned it too. Once outside, he moves over to the assembled group, looking right at Jack, "You're lucky to be alive, man. That was downright stupid, what you did."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 15, 2010)

*"If I wasn't there, they'll have charged you. You, you are lucky to be alive. I've killed worst things bare handed."* although obviously exaggerating, Jack's hand look like they've killed a couple grizzly bears on their own


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 15, 2010)

"What?!" Courtney shouted in surprise. Obviously his first comment barely contained the exasperation his voice now held. "Are you crazy? Did a few too many trees fall on your head? They didn't even know we were here before you started whirring up your little chainsaw. We can't kill a whole city by ourselves. If you're gonna stick around with us, you're gonna need to know when to shut your damned chainsaw off and walk all sneaky by them zombies."


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 15, 2010)

Shawn (HP:13/13 - AC:15 -  Fort:+4 - Reflex:+2 - Will:+2)

"Maybe we will still get killed. I have seen nervous cops before. First they will try to take our weapons away... and when the situation becomes worse, they will start to become trigger-happy..." Shane remarks quietly.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 15, 2010)

Jack shrugs Courtney's comments about his reckless attitude. The giant doesn't react towards hostility.


----------



## Felix1459 (Sep 18, 2010)

*"All right. Biker, you're next. According to these two. You've had the least contact."* Officer Sherman says. When Shawn gets there he is asked to put his gun down and take off his leather jacket. If he does Officer Sherman looks him over for bites. Satisfied he tells him he can get dressed and arm himself. He points Shawn over to what looks like a closet but is actually the armory. There you find some Glocks, some Mossberg shotguns and some AR-15's as well as ammo for each. You can see that behind a set of doors there are holding sells. Blood is smeared on the bars and you hear the sound of zombies growling. You see that there are ten cells. Each with at least eight to ten zombies each. Except for two cells. One has a bunch if dead bodies and one man sitting in the middle of the cell, naked. The other holds a very musclebound man who speaks out with slurred words *"Man...you guys are good...you don't even break character...how did you get the blood to look so...."* the man stops and vomits *"...real?"* He is clearly drunk.

*"All right. So the next person we know to have the least contact or exposure to those things is the pick-up driver?"* Officer Sherman asks. Smith and Fisher say yes. Sherman looks to Shawn for an answer.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 18, 2010)

Shawn (HP:13/13 - AC:15 -  Fort:+4 - Reflex:+2 - Will:+2)

"Maybe ... definetly not the giant. And I never got a good look at the girls. By the way, man, you got d@mn many crazies in here." Shawan points and the imprisoned zombies.


----------



## Felix1459 (Sep 19, 2010)

*"Okay then."* Shernan leans out and says *"Pick up driver, you're up."* he then looks back at Shawn and says *"Yeah, it spread like wildfire. The debrief room and our locker rooms are crawling with them. The worst thing is they are our own."* he then looks back at the cells and says *"But these guys didn't stand a chance. He's a marine that I brought in last night for public intoxication and I don't know what the story is with the other guy is. I was coming down here to talk to them and possibly let them out when youguys showed up. Between you and me I think my partner upstairs has lost it but from how you guys handled yourselves, with exception of the chainsaw wielding guy, I think you guys are taking to this well. It'll be good to have some level headed people around. "*


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 19, 2010)

Courtney walks up and goes through the same process check that Shawn had to go through and is amazed at the armory within, but even more amazed at the sheer mass of zombies within this building. "Are we sure it's safe here? I mean, they outnumber us ten to one easily."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 19, 2010)

*"If we could go up the roof or to some high point we could decimate them without taking risks."* offers Jack. *"Sooner or later they'll ran out"*


----------



## Felix1459 (Sep 21, 2010)

*"Well the doors are locked. So it should hold but it's nowhere near a permanent fix."* Sherman says *"If you want to Smith, see if that big guy is bit. If not let's get him some coffee to sober up and get him armed. Then see about the naked guy. Fisher, Courtney, Shawn...let's get the rest of your survivors in here."*

One by one Sherman has each person come in and searches them, Jack being the last. He opts to hose him down since he has so much zombie blood splatterred on him.  

@Vodavosa - I assume you say that after you enter the station.

*"This town has more than 35,000 people in it...we'll run out of ammo before they run out..."* Sherman says to Jack.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 21, 2010)

Shawn (HP:13/13 - AC:15 -  Fort:+4 - Reflex:+2 - Will:+2)

"What about explosives? Maybe not enough to kill them, but when they cannot walk they would be easier to await. And no 'but they are people' bull$hlt. I don't think this can be treated!" Shawn argues emphatically.


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 21, 2010)

Courtney laughs at the idea of explosives, "Looks like I might to go hunting today afterall."


----------



## Felix1459 (Sep 24, 2010)

Shawn, you overhear as Sherman points out to Smith that Jenny, the waitress, seems like she has a bite mark, but says that it was from a dog and that it's over a week old. You hear that Pinky backed her story. 

The marine in the cell tells you all that his name is Bill and acceptsthe coffee but still thinks he's on some kind of hidden camera show. The naked guy says his name says his name is Sean and states he's naked to show you all that he's not infected, has no bite marks and he just wants a shower and some clean clothes.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 24, 2010)

Shawn (HP:13/13 - AC:15 -  Fort:+4 - Reflex:+2 - Will:+2)

"Why don't we just hose the naked guy? And is here new one who cant tell the difference between an old dog and a fresh human bite, d@mmit?" Shawn asks around.


----------



## Felix1459 (Oct 13, 2010)

Sherman takes another look at the bite and says *"Looks like a dog bite to me, though at the first sign of you turning I will not hesitate to put her down."* With everyone inside Sherman lets Bill out of the cell and then lets Sean out. Sean is led to the showers and quickly rinses and gets dressed. As he and Bill get introduced Sherman shows you to the next room and as he does the door down the hall bursts open and zombies begin to pour into the hallway.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 13, 2010)

*OOC:*


Do we have our weapons at hand?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 13, 2010)

*"Zombies!" *Screams Jack at top of his lungs. He'll reach for his trusty chainsaw, and position himself between the swarm of walking dead and his partners.


----------



## Felix1459 (Oct 14, 2010)

OOC: Yes, you have your weapons, roll initiatives.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 14, 2010)

Shawn (HP:13/13 - AC:15 -  Fort:+4 - Reflex:+2 - Will:+2)

"D@mn zombies!" Shawn shouts as he needs some time to ready and fire his shotgun (without hitting). Then he quickly moves toward the door Sherman indicated.


----------



## Felix1459 (Oct 19, 2010)

The zombies begin advancing down the hallway towards you all. You guys can see that these were all Police Officers. Some of them are just wearing their underwear, some are wearing their pants and bulletproof vests, others just their shirts, others in full gear. Some even have there guns out (not that they're even trying to use them). Sherman opens a door behind you all and yells *"THIS WAY!"* Meanwhile Jay pulls out his six shooter and aims down the hallway. Pinky puts himself between Jenny and the zombies while Jane tries to get up to hobble down the hallway towards the escape.







*OOC:*


 (Still waiting on Voda's initiative roll...)







Wow, those Zombies sure are fast!!! (referring to initiative roll).


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 20, 2010)

*"On my way"* Says Jack as he goes. He'll tear in half any zombie getting near him or any of his palls. 

Init: 13
Attack: 22 for 21 dmg


----------

